# RIP Joan Rivers



## Cheesypoof (Sep 4, 2014)

RIP to a caustically funny lady. She was really great, you either get her or you dont. I thought she was brilliant (and deserves her own RIP thread).


----------



## Geri (Sep 4, 2014)

Fuck her.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 4, 2014)

Flush her down the bog with the rest of lifes turds.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeh. Fuck her.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 4, 2014)

Geri said:


> Fuck her.


Even I have my standards


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2014)

Fuck her indeed


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 4, 2014)

mel gibson isn't a bad actor - but he's a cunt, and i won't be sad when his latest bigoted rage gives him a fatal aneurism.  Joan Rivers was a decent comedian, and paved the way for a lot of female comics, but she was a nasty piece of work to the end.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 4, 2014)

Fuck 'em both.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 4, 2014)

There's already a nasty thread for JR for those who want to post in that, so maybe this thread should be reserved for people with something nice to say.  Does saying something horrible about the Palestinians mean eternal damnation in the eyes of Urban?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2014)

Aye


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 4, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> There's already a nasty thread for JR for those who want to post in that, so maybe this thread should be reserved for people with something nice to say.  Does saying something horrible about the Palestinians mean eternal damnation in the eyes of Urban?



She kept the US plastic surgery business afloat for the last 40 years?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 4, 2014)

Come on, she was funny ... [before the outburst]


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm.  I'd tend towards the not speaking ill of the dead, unless they're an evil dictator or something.  Even celebrating in the 'is a cunt thread' seems a bit off RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Geri (Sep 4, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Hmm.  I'd tend towards the not speaking ill of the dead, unless they're an evil dictator or something.  Even celebrating in the 'is a cunt thread' seems a bit off RIGHT NOW.


 
Nobody is celebrating. We're just not giving a shit.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 4, 2014)

Who's laughing now?


----------



## Looby (Sep 4, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Come on, she was funny ... [before the outburst]



So? That didn't make her any less of a cunt for those vile comments.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 4, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Hmm.  I'd tend towards the not speaking ill of the dead, unless they're an evil dictator or something.  Even celebrating in the 'is a cunt thread' seems a bit off RIGHT NOW.



Id like to see her rancid corpse on a spike in the hollywood hills. As a reminder...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 4, 2014)

Geri said:


> Nobody is celebrating. We're just not giving a shit.



I'm so not giving a shit I need to go on the internet and post about it.


----------



## bmd (Sep 4, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Hmm.  I'd tend towards the not speaking ill of the dead, unless they're an evil dictator or something.  Even celebrating in the 'is a cunt thread' seems a bit off RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Geri (Sep 4, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I'm so not giving a shit I need to go on the internet and post about it.


 
I'm already on the internet, so it's not like I am making a huge effort. Might as well be posting about this than reading tales of missing cats and dogs.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 4, 2014)

I am celebrating and toasting her death right now. Good fucking riddance.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 4, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Hmm.  I'd tend towards the not speaking ill of the dead, unless they're an evil dictator or something.  Even celebrating in the 'is a cunt thread' seems a bit off RIGHT NOW.



I think it was Bette Davis who said "I was taught to always speak good of the dead.  She's dead...good."


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 4, 2014)

Geri said:


> I'm already on the internet, so it's not like I am making a huge effort. Might as well be posting about this than reading tales of missing cats and dogs.



Because those are the only two things you can do on the internet.


----------



## Geri (Sep 4, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Because those are the only two things you can do on the internet.


 
No. There's also online shopping.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2014)

Geri said:


> No. There's also online shopping.


 
I was expecting a Cafepress mug, keyfob or t-shirt at the very least


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 4, 2014)

Geri said:


> No. There's also online shopping.



There is also porn.  I'm told.  I'm sure Johnny Vodka knows much more about this than I do of course.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There is also porn.  I'm told.  I'm sure Johnny Vodka knows much more about this than I do of course.


 
The only conclusion I feel able to draw is that Google must be broken.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 60516
> The only conclusion I feel able to draw is that Google must be broken.



You do realise you've just poisoned your search history and google will think you're a complete pervert.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 4, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There is also porn.  I'm told.  I'm sure Johnny Vodka knows much more about this than I do of course.



Not really.  Not since I gave up the pirate.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You do realise you've just poisoned your search history and google will think you're a complete pervert.


I have meticulously immunised my search history over a very long period


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 4, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Not really.  Not since I gave up the pirate.



Pirate porn?  Did you have an eye patch fetish?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 4, 2014)

Geri said:


> I'm already on the internet, so it's not like I am making a huge effort. Might as well be posting about this than reading tales of missing cats and dogs.


To be honest, after all that plastic surgery, she was beginning to look like a cat.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Pirate porn?  Did you have an eye patch fetish?


Mmm empty eye socket


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Mmm empty eye socket



This thread is going splendidly, isn't it?  Into the gutter by the end of page 1.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 4, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This thread is going splendidly, isn't it?  Into the gutter by the end of page 1.


It's what she would have wanted.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't think Rivers herself would have shied away from speaking plainly or even harshly about someone she loathed...  recently departed or not.  she made her reputation from saying the shocking and unsayable.


----------



## bmd (Sep 4, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This thread is going splendidly, isn't it?  Into the gutter by the end of page 1.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2014)

_Magpie's Law - in abeyance since 2013_


----------



## Wilf (Sep 4, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I don't think Rivers herself would have shied away from speaking plainly or even harshly about someone she loathed...  recently departed or not.  she made her reputation from saying the shocking and unsayable.


Well, wiki has this:


> "I've learned to have absolutely no regrets about any jokes I've ever done ... You can tune me out, you can click me off, it's OK. I am not going to bow to political correctness. But you do have to learn, if you want to be a satirist, you can't be part of the party."[48]


Right, fill yer boots!


----------



## Wilf (Sep 4, 2014)

It's a very long time since I've seen Rivers 'routine', but wasn't there a strand of pretty straightforward anti-black racism in her 'act'?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 4, 2014)

She had great comic skills. She was a horrible racist.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 4, 2014)

Wilf said:


> It's a very long time since I've seen Rivers 'routine', but wasn't there a strand of pretty straightforward anti-black racism in her 'act'?


i can't work out if "anti-black racism" is a good thing or not.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 4, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> i can't work out if "anti-black racism" is a good thing or not.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 4, 2014)

RIP Joan.

I don't really care but just want to annoy Orang Utan by RIPing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 4, 2014)

I can't say I know much about Joan or her comedy. After reading this thread and the other one it strikes me that if her talent was saying shocking/racist shit, that isn't the kind of talent I celebrate.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 4, 2014)

Wilf said:


>


Did she make racist jokes about black people, or jokes with an anti racism theme?
"what do you call a black man flying a plane....?" etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2014)

Belushi said:


> RIP Joan.
> 
> I don't really care but just want to annoy Orang Utan by RIPing.


It's hard to be annoyed by a hardass being a hardass


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 60514
> I was expecting a Cafepress mug, keyfob or t-shirt at the very least



probably because that's more of a UK saying than a US one!


----------



## Wilf (Sep 4, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Did she make racist jokes about black people, or jokes with an anti racism theme?
> "what do you call a black man flying a plane....?" etc.


 Yes, I got the distinction.    I meant 'anti-Black' as opposed to her later Palestinian gig.  From what I remember her 80s line was about New York black men being muggers, thieves etc.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 4, 2014)

Just last month Joan was fervently cheering on the attacks on Palestine on Howard Stern's radio show, along wih the host himself.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 4, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Just last month Joan was fervently cheering on the attacks on Palestine on Howard Stern's radio show, along wih the host himself.



Death comes to all of us is the only sentiment I can muster.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> probably because that's more of a UK saying than a US one!


*RECALIBRATES SEARCH TERMS*


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 4, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I can't say I know much about Joan or her comedy. After reading this thread and the other one it strikes me that if her talent was saying shocking/racist shit, that isn't the kind of talent I celebrate.



don't think she was known particularly for racist material...shocking, yes, but more of a poke fun at celebrities and knock people down a  few pegs. The recent outburst was really shocking. I'm having a hard time feeling much about her death, except that she was very close w/ her daughter who always seemed very nice (they worked as a team)


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 4, 2014)

when you know death is coming...


----------



## 8ball (Sep 4, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> The recent outburst was really shocking. I'm having a hard time feeling much about her death, except that she was very close w/ her daughter who always seemed very nice (they worked as a team)



Me too. 

Hey ho, she had an easier out than most of us will get - a one-way GA is the dream ticket in the death lottery.


----------



## tendril (Sep 4, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> There's already a nasty thread for JR for those who want to post in that, so maybe this thread should be reserved for people with something nice to say.  Does saying something horrible about the Palestinians mean eternal damnation in the eyes of Urban?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 4, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Yes, I got the distinction.    I meant 'anti-Black' as opposed to her later Palestinian gig.  From what I remember her 80s line was about New York black men being muggers, thieves etc.



it was a genuine question. I've never listened to her do comedy. her voice was too annoying.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 4, 2014)

the thing about Joan Rivers is you could never tell if she was being serious or not...it's hard to explain. her shtick was to act like a complete dick, but the joke was supposed to be on the people who actually believed it (that she was that person). these recent outbursts were different, though, imo.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 4, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> the thing about Joan Rivers is you could never tell if she was being serious or not...it's hard to explain. her shtick was to act like a complete dick, but the joke was supposed to be on the people who actually believed it (that she was that person). these recent outbursts were different, though, imo.


Assuming her outburst on Gaza and Hamas was serious, it isn't so surprising considering that she was American and Jewish. I see a lot of American's comments online similar to those, which side did you expect her to be on?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 4, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> the thing about Joan Rivers is you could never tell if she was being serious or not...it's hard to explain. her shtick was to act like a complete dick, but the joke was supposed to be on the people who actually believed it (that she was that person). these recent outbursts were different, though, imo.




You know what, I think you can only keep that kind of pretence up for so long. There are moments when that stuff works...playing the fool/racist/shock-jock shit because it turns it around/exposes those who whoop and cheer you doing it...I think I am straying into the realm of morals/values here in terms of the way people profile themselves and make a living...I just can't value a life spent pretending in such a way that is offensive to so many yet harbours the priviledge of maybe pretending that you are that kind of person/don't think that way etc. No one has posted anything here that tells me she was mindful or concientious about the way she did things. which leaves us with what?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 4, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> You know what, I think you can only keep that kind of pretence up for so long. There are moments when that stuff works...playing the fool/racist/shock-jock shit because it turns it around/exposes those who whoop and cheer you doing it...I think I am straying into the realm of morals/values here in terms of the way people profile themselves and make a living...I just can't value a life spent pretending in such a way that is offensive to so many yet harbours the priviledge of maybe pretending that you are that kind of person/don't think that way etc. No one has posted anything here that tells me she was mindful or concientious about the way she did things. which leaves us with what?



I see what you mean, but tbf most people in the UK aren't very familiar w/ Joan. Being a bit more familiar with her, I don't think it was as clear-cut as that, and I don't think she'd be as highly regarded by people like Louie CK, Sarah Silverman, etc, if it was. Not that people can't be wrong, just...I don't know....I'm a bit confused about the whole thing tbh!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 4, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I see what you mean, but tbf most people in the UK aren't very familiar w/ Joan.


She had a tv show over here back in the 80s, I think it was. Used to crop up on British tv a fair old bit.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 4, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> She had a tv show over here back in the 80s, I think it was. Used to crop up on British tv a fair old bit.



I don't know...I can just kind of tell by the comments, sorry. not that I really "get" her fully either, as I've said.


----------



## coley (Sep 4, 2014)

JR has popped her cloggs, frenetic googling, oh aye that JR, not the one in Dallas, WGAF? Really, now if it was Chubby Brown!then celebrations would certainly be in order.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 4, 2014)

She pretty much offered the Bernard Manning defence (it's just a joke, I talk trash about everybody...).  With a quick google I've found her calling Michelle Obama 'Blackie O' and referring to Justin Bieber pretending he's a 'big black thug' - along with her Palestinian stuff.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 4, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I don't know...I can just kind of tell by the comments, sorry. not that I really "get" her fully either, as I've said.


tbf before her recent crap, I quite liked her. I dunno, I hope I don't go haywire when I hit 80. A few people do. Spike Milligan, too. Damage to the prefrontal cortex, perhaps, although all that does is prevent inhibition. It doesn't plant the nasty thoughts there.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 4, 2014)

Wilf said:


> She pretty much offered the Bernard Manning defence (it's just a joke, I talk trash about everybody...).  With a quick google I've found her calling Michelle Obama 'Blackie O' and referring to Justin Bieber pretending he's a 'big black thug' - along with her Palestinian stuff.


She was your embarrassing racist nan.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 4, 2014)

Has her face died - or does that live on ?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 4, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Assuming her outburst on Gaza and Hamas was serious, it isn't so surprising considering that she was American and Jewish. I see a lot of American's comments online similar to those, which side did you expect her to be on?


You are beyond help


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 4, 2014)

Can she have a Jewish funeral with a mug like that? I thought that tattoos and piercings were out. How about knots at the top of your head?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 4, 2014)

UrbaneFox said:


> Can she have a Jewish funeral with a mug like that? I thought that tattoos and piercings were out.



Really??

Didn't know there was an issue with tattoos or piercings.
Does a mechanical heart valve count?

Edit: ok - no fire - I've looked it up and it was just Leviticus - God was having a bit of a difficult period at the time.  Shouldn't take that stuff too seriously.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 5, 2014)

My friend had tats and pierced ears, and she said so, but I've never investigated it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 5, 2014)

UrbaneFox said:


> My friend had tats and pierced ears, and she said so, but I've never investigated it.


There are many flavours of Judaism. It will depend on the flavour. I'm guessing she wasn't Orthodox.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 5, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Assuming her outburst on Gaza and Hamas was serious, it isn't so surprising considering that she was American and Jewish. I see a lot of American's comments online similar to those, which side did you expect her to be on?



And a lot of other Americans online comments have been derided.

I think if she was purely doing it for the shock and wasn't serious, then why be all disgusting about the Palestinians? Why not about Israelis?
I think she was totally serious.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 5, 2014)

Wilf said:


> She pretty much offered the Bernard Manning defence (it's just a joke, I talk trash about everybody...).  With a quick google I've found her calling Michelle Obama 'Blackie O' and referring to Justin Bieber pretending he's a 'big black thug' - along with her Palestinian stuff.


have you seen any of these ''roast'' things they have on american telly? i don't know but there's definitely a cultural gap between us and americans that's hard to get your head round sometimes.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2014)

I liked her back in the day.  From what I remember her jokes were about herself, plastic surgery, her body, sex, marriage. Maybe they were the ones I found funny so remember. 

Her recent comments were vile though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2014)

discokermit said:


> have you seen any of these ''roast'' things they have on american telly? i don't know but there's definitely a cultural gap between us and americans that's hard to get your head round sometimes.


I've seen a Pamela Anderson one which only talked about Tommy Lee's cock. They were quite funny cock jokes though.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 5, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> There are many flavours of Judaism. It will depend on the flavour. I'm guessing she wasn't Orthodox.


No, she wasn't.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 5, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I liked her back in the day.  From what I remember her jokes were about herself, plastic surgery, her body, sex, marriage. Maybe they were the ones I found funny so remember.
> 
> Her recent comments were vile though.


Yeah, that's what I remember, mostly, jokes about herself. I remember her joking about driving her husband to suicide.

This was decades ago, though.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I've seen a Pamela Anderson one which only talked about Tommy Lee's cock. They were quite funny cock jokes though.


some of them are very funny but you do wince sometimes.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

one of my mates wrote:

Funny and pioneering for her time. She's not going to get the same out-pouring of grief/rip bollocks on Facebook because it has become politically incorrect to like her.

True dat ^


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yeah, that's what I remember, mostly, jokes about herself. I remember her joking about driving her husband to suicide.
> 
> This was decades ago, though.



are you offended by that???  Did you sit there with a poker face, taking her all seriously?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> She's not going to get the same out-pouring of grief/rip bollocks on Facebook because it has become politically incorrect to like her.
> 
> True dat ^



Yeah, those humourless twats who get all po-faced at the thought of a few thousand dead Gazan children...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> No one has posted anything here that tells me she was mindful or concientious about the way she did things. which leaves us with what?



maybe you should look outside Urban....


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

8ball said:


> Yeah, those humourless twats who get all po-faced at the thought of a few thousand dead Gazan children...



Im sure it was a bad gag, in bad taste. Let it go....she was a comedienne who is in the business of shocking and it backfired. She publicly apologised for it too.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Im sure it was a bad gag, in bad taste. Let it go....she was a comedienne who is in the business of shocking and it backfired. She publicly apologised for it too.



Maybe I missed the apology.  I remember the comments, the 'standing behind' the comments and the later claims that the comments were taken out of context, though.


----------



## josef1878 (Sep 5, 2014)

I've seen her on tv loads of times over the years, she may have been funny and she may not. Nothing she said I can remember. 

I hope I look look like a melted waxwork when I die.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

8ball said:


> Maybe I missed the apology.  I remember the comments, the 'standing behind' the comments and the later claims that the comments were taken out of context, though.



She did apologise. I didnt get too caught up in it, but i did like the woman. Not for the easily offended....


----------



## gabi (Sep 5, 2014)

She deserved to die. She started it.

Vile lizard.


----------



## albionism (Sep 5, 2014)

Good! Fucking horrible horrid person.


----------



## buscador (Sep 5, 2014)

She was on Midweek once with Darcus Howe. They had a massive row. (Well, massive for R4 at 9am anyway.)


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm sorry she has died, she made me laugh so much when she used to be on telly here. her recent comments disturbed and saddened me but I thank her for the laughter she gave me r.i.p Joan Rivers.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> She did apologise. I didnt get too caught up in it, but i did like the woman. Not for the easily offended....


Can you link to the apology because like 8ball I didn't see anything along those lines at all. And I think you're pretty daft if you take her Gaza comments as a joke, she was a long time Israel supporter.


----------



## Looby (Sep 5, 2014)

She didn't apologise, she just claimed her comments were taken out of context. 

I love the 'you don't get her' defence, thanks for that. You're right, maybe I should try harder. 

I could revisit the comedy of some other bigoted cunts, I'll start a list.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 5, 2014)

tbf she did also make jokes about the holocaust, fwiw. I just don't think she fits into the box of typical bigot.


----------



## Looby (Sep 5, 2014)

What she said was vile and disgusting, I couldn't give a fuck if she fits the typical bigot box.


----------



## gabi (Sep 5, 2014)

Saw the coverage of her death on BBC World this morning. No mention of her thoughts on Palestine. They played some clips too, first I've heard. She wasn't even funny.  Why was she famous, for her weird fucked up face?


----------



## gabi (Sep 5, 2014)

Her best jokes. ROFL. I guess you had to be there.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/comedy/11064386/Joan-Rivers-her-best-one-liners.html


----------



## gabi (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> maybe you should look outside Urban....



Maybe you should. I'm amazed the mainstream medias not reporting her evil comments on Palestine.

This was a horrible human being who is now at her best 6 feet under. In fact her mom should have let her start there and try to work her way up. Hahahaha. That's almost as good as one of her gags eh?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 5, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> She was your embarrassing racist nan.


Indeed, in so far as my nan is also dead and not a racist.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> maybe you should look outside Urban....



Maybe you should? 



Wilf said:


> She pretty much offered the Bernard Manning defence (it's just a joke, I talk trash about everybody...).  With a quick google I've found her calling Michelle Obama 'Blackie O' and referring to Justin Bieber pretending he's a 'big black thug' - along with her Palestinian stuff.





> tbf she did also make jokes about the holocaust,


----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 5, 2014)

She was funny. Haven't heard what she said about Gaza tbh don't care it might have been newsworthy if she had been anything but supportive of israel as it is can't get too excited over hating her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

so where is this apology reported?


----------



## Libertad (Sep 5, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> What she said was vile and disgusting, I couldn't give a fuck if she fits the typical bigot box.



She fits and now they're going to nail it down.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 5, 2014)

It didn't happen.  Cp doesn't even know what we're talking about.


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

dylanredefined said:


> She was funny. Haven't heard what she said about Gaza tbh don't care it might have been newsworthy if she had been anything but supportive of israel as it is can't get too excited over hating her.


 
She was a racist. She should be remembered for being a racist. Fuck her.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 5, 2014)

I wasn't aware of her racist reputation tbh.

I've a pic on my living room wall that came out of a 'live' album she did in 70s. It's hilarious even though i've no idea who she's referring to in her put downs. She was a unique comic. Who else could break the ice over 9/11 ?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 5, 2014)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I wasn't aware of her racist reputation tbh.
> 
> I've a pic on my living room wall that came out of a 'live' album she did in 70s. It's hilarious even though i've no idea who she's referring to in her put downs. She was a unique comic. Who else could break the ice over 9/11 ?


Roy chubby brown could. A celtic fan doing the arms in the corner could.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 5, 2014)

Nasty, bitter, misanthropic and bigotted. She was one of the very first successful female comedians but, -after seeing several lists of her "best one liners", i think its fair to say she was no Dorothy Parker.


----------



## gabi (Sep 5, 2014)

dylanredefined said:


> She was funny. Haven't heard what she said about Gaza tbh don't care it might have been newsworthy if she had been anything but supportive of israel as it is can't get too excited over hating her.



She said Palestinian civilians deserved to die 'because they started it'.

Pretty much unforgivable imo. A waste of plastic.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> are you offended by that???  Did you sit there with a poker face, taking her all seriously?


No. That was an example from when I still liked her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

Libertad said:


> She fits and now they're going to nail it down.


made to measure no doubt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof is this the "apology" you meant?



> I am both saddened and disappointed that my statement about the tragedy of civilian casualties was totally taken out of context. What I said and stand behind is, war is hell and unfortunately civilians are victims of political conflicts. We, The United States, certainly know this as 69 years later we still feel the guilt of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. The media, as usual, has decided to only quote the most out of context and inflammatory non sequitur rather than giving an accurate account of what my intentions were behind the statement. Along with every other sane person in this world, I am praying for peace. It is stupid and wrong and I am tired of bearing the brunt of attacks by people who want to sell newspapers or gain ratings by creating a scandal about me that is non-existent.


http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...serve-to-be-dead/story-fnk822dn-1227018142731


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> Cheesypoof is this the "apology" you meant?
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...serve-to-be-dead/story-fnk822dn-1227018142731


 
The context defence. It's the first lesson on the first day at Sleb Management School.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

bmd said:


> The context defence. It's the first lesson on the first day at Sleb Management School.


but it's not an apology in terms of saying sorry although i suppose you could call it an apology in terms of defence of remarks made.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 5, 2014)

bmd said:


> The context defence. It's the first lesson on the first day at Sleb Management School.


tbh I think I get her point, which is that, if you support a particular war, you are also supporting the killing of innocent children, because that's what happens in wars. She's trying to be intellectually honest, I think, and not shy away from what war actually means. All too easy to support Israel while deploring the killing of Palestinians, and she's saying that such a position isn't tenable.


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> but it's not an apology in terms of saying sorry although i suppose you could call it an apology in terms of defence of remarks made.


 
Sorry isn't mentioned.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 5, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbh I think I get her point, which is that, if you support a particular war, you are also supporting the killing of innocent children, because that's what happens in wars. She's trying to be intellectually honest, I think, and not shy away from what war actually means. All too easy to support Israel while deploring the killing of Palestinians, and she's saying that such a position isn't tenable.


Have you seen her rant? That stuff above from her  is pure dishonesty after that. Dressing rancid views as sane.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 5, 2014)

bmd said:


> Sorry isn't mentioned.


I think Pickman's means apology as in apologia - a defence of a position.


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbh I think I get her point, which is that, if you support a particular war, you are also supporting the killing of innocent children, because that's what happens in wars. She's trying to be intellectually honest, I think, and not shy away from what war actually means. All too easy to support Israel while deploring the killing of Palestinians, and she's saying that such a position isn't tenable.


 


> When told that almost 2000 civilians had been killed, “Oh my God! Tell that to the people in Hiroshima.
> 
> “Good. Good. When you declare war, you declare war. They started it,” she said, going on to describe Gaza’s Hamas government as “Terrorists. They were re-elected by a lot of very stupid people.
> 
> “They were told to get out. They didn’t get out. You don’t get out, you are an idiot. At least the ones that were killed were the ones with low IQs.”


 
They started it. They were told to get out. The civilians who were killed were stupid because they stayed in their homes.

You're joking, right?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 5, 2014)

bmd said:


> They started it. They were told to get out. The civilians who were killed were stupid because they stayed in their homes.
> 
> You're joking, right?


I'm not for one second defending that hateful shit, but I can see how she is justifying it to herself, is all. A lot flows from that statement 'they started it'. I would think that that's the place to start an argument with pro-Israeli Americans, many of whom will share that feeling.


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm not for one second defending that hateful shit, but I can see how she is justifying it to herself, is all. A lot flows from that statement 'they started it'. I would think that that's the place to start an argument with pro-Israeli Americans, many of whom will share that feeling.


 
Yeah I can see that.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 5, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm not for one second defending that hateful shit, but I can see how she is justifying it to herself, is all. A lot flows from that statement 'they started it'. I would think that that's the place to start an argument with pro-Israeli Americans, many of whom will share that feeling.


What is the use of you trying to sell her selling her PR-justification of her core beliefs to us? Why do this? Are there any other defences of murderous hate filled views that you would try to sell as intellectually  honest? Or make a point of highlighting their honesty? Of course not.

saying that she's an _honestly _horrible person and her horrible views are honestly held doesn't help her. Beyond allowing the content of those vies to be skimmed over of course.


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> What is the use of you trying to sell her selling her PR-justification of her core beliefs to us? Why do this? Are there any other derences of murderous hate filled views that you would try to sell as honest? Of course not.


 
I completely agree. I like and respect LBJ and assume that his views on this align with similar stuff he's posted so I didn't push it but I agree. I fucking hate her, especially her despicable views on Palestine and I don't want to argue with someone I see as supporting the Palestinians about someone who, basically, wishes them all dead.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 5, 2014)

bmd said:


> I completely agree. I like and respect LBJ and assume that his views on this align with similar stuff he's posted so I didn't push it but I agree. I fucking hate her, especially her despicable views on Palestine and I don't want to argue with someone I see as supporting the Palestinians about someone who, basically, wishes them all dead.


 Yeah, sometimes saying exactly what you think is better than weasel words. Trouble is, you say what you think and it's hateful, murderous shit.  A 'comic' who normally lets her hatred bleed in through her 'work'.  A mask slipping when the only mask that ever was there was the word comedian.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm not for one second defending that hateful shit, but I can see how she is justifying it to herself, is all. A lot flows from that statement 'they started it'. I would think that that's the place to start an argument with pro-Israeli Americans, many of whom will share that feeling.


an argument rather than a debate


----------



## Wilf (Sep 5, 2014)

Incidentally, I think this thread should be merged with the other one. I'd quite like to see a thread title along the lines of: _*Joan Rivers RIP (and is a cunt)*_


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Incidentally, I think this thread should be merged with the other one. I'd quite like to see a thread title along the lines of: _*Joan Rivers RIP (and is a cunt)*_


no, "cry me a rivers"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Incidentally, I think this thread should be merged with the other one. I'd quite like to see a thread title along the lines of: _*Joan Rivers RIP (and is a cunt)*_


"rivers deep, mountain high"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Incidentally, I think this thread should be merged with the other one. I'd quite like to see a thread title along the lines of: _*Joan Rivers RIP (and is a cunt)*_


"by the rivers of babylon"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Incidentally, I think this thread should be merged with the other one. I'd quite like to see a thread title along the lines of: _*Joan Rivers RIP (and is a cunt)*_


"shall we gather at the rivers"


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> "by the rivers of babylon"


 
"Many rivers too cross"


----------



## Wilf (Sep 5, 2014)

Maybe the Westboro Baptist lot could picket her funeral and Louis Theroux make a film out of it?  Again, it's what she would have wanted.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 5, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> "by the rivers of babylon"


Interesting choice given her recent comments - the last verse of the psalm being (the one boney-m didn't bother singing):

_Remember, Lord, what the Edomites did
	on the day Jerusalem fell.
“Tear it down,” they cried,
	“tear it down to its foundations!”
 Daughter Babylon, doomed to destruction,
	happy is the one who repays you
	according to what you have done to us.
Happy is the one who seizes your infants
	and dashes them against the rocks._


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 5, 2014)

> The comedian,  best known for her lacerating wit, stopped breathing during a procedure on her vocal cords at an outpatient clinic last Thursday.



Can we stop all this vile nasty stuff about a person who's died and show some fucking appreciation for the medical practitioner who made all this happen please.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 5, 2014)

It's what we pay our taxes for.


----------



## youngian (Sep 5, 2014)

> When told that almost 2000 civilians had been killed, “Oh my God! Tell that to the people in Hiroshima.
> 
> “Good. Good. When you declare war, you declare war. They started it,” she said, going on to describe Gaza’s Hamas government as “Terrorists. They were re-elected by a lot of very stupid people.
> 
> “They were told to get out. They didn’t get out. You don’t get out, you are an idiot. At least the ones that were killed were the ones with low IQs.”



Bad taste and not that funny. You usually got better quality bad taste from Joan Rivers. Well she made me laugh frequently. First came across her when her stock was so low in the US she made a show for the BBC and had an uncomfortable looking Peter Cook as a sidekick. Like a slightly pissed Hank Kingsley


----------



## Mation (Sep 5, 2014)

youngian said:


> Bad taste and not that funny. You usually got better quality bad taste from Joan Rivers. Well she made me laugh frequently.


Not that funny? So you find it a bit funny?

She wasn't telling a fucking joke, you know. She was ranting despicable bile; shouting; angry. Nothing funny about it whatsoever.

Edited to add in a crucial _n't_ to the word _was_


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 5, 2014)

Blimey, this has been interesting reading. Not sure what to think now.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 5, 2014)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Blimey, this has been interesting reading. Not sure what to think now.


Yeh I just thought she was a cabaret royal variety comedian but looks like she went a bit nuts at the end or just thought "fuck it I'll be dead soon i can say exactly what I want"


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 5, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> "fuck it I'll be dead soon i can say exactly what I want"



She actually said that....


----------



## Ms T (Sep 5, 2014)

Poignant interview with Rivers on R4 right now. Full of self loathing.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 5, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Poignant interview with Rivers on R4 right now. Full of self loathing.


 
Well, at least she was a decent judge of character.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 5, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Poignant interview with Rivers on R4 right now. Full of self loathing.


In what way? To both descriptions.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 5, 2014)

buscador said:


> She was on Midweek once with Darcus Howe. They had a massive row. (Well, massive for R4 at 9am anyway.)


I remember that. She pissed me off but then I never really liked her anyway. I've been really surprised by all the tributes on the radio. I'm not happy she dead or owt, just didn't like her.


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 5, 2014)

bmd said:


> "Many rivers too cross"



"From the Rivers to the sea, Palestine will be............."


----------



## buscador (Sep 5, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I remember that. She pissed me off but then I never really liked her anyway. I've been really surprised by all the tributes on the radio. I'm not happy she dead or owt, just didn't like her.



It was a remarkable episode of an often dull programme. Not sure who thought those two together would be a good idea, and I felt quite sorry for the plant person, Andrea I think her name was, but it certainly woke me up from my morning malaise.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't looked on urban for a couple of days. All the Joan Rivers praise on TV and Fb  and then I look here and know why I belong here


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 5, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Poignant interview with Rivers on R4 right now. Full of self loathing.



I wonder which came first...the loathing of self and then everyone else or vice versa...


----------



## Voley (Sep 5, 2014)

I never liked her for having Peter Cook on her programme where she often belittled an infinitely better comedian. It was the nadir of his career and he looked like he really needed the money. He recovered to do much better things, thankfully, with the aid of Clive Anderson who prompted some great stuff from him in his later years.

That all pales into insignificance compared to what she said about Palestinian children but it's another reason to like Geri's 'Fuck her' post at the beginning of this thread.

Fuck her.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

I didnt 'follow' her comments about the


Rutita1 said:


> Maybe you should?



With all due respect, I have always liked Joan Rivers and admired her for her courage, candour and blazingly honesty with all things. She was a woman ahead of her times and these kinds of people are needed today. I didnt get caught up in the recent debate, but she did apologise for comments that were wrong and misplaced. Her humour was shock style, and i admire that too (and didnt take any offence whatsoever to her comments about Irish being 'Micks' and so forth).


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

Good obiturary here
http://www.waterford-news.ie/2014/09/04/joan-rivers-the-comedian-who-crashed-a-mans-world/


----------



## Shirl (Sep 5, 2014)

Voley said:


> I never liked her for having Peter Cook on her programme where she often belittled an infinitely better comedian. It was the nadir of his career and he looked like he really needed the money. He recovered to do much better things, thankfully, with the aid of Clive Anderson who prompted some great stuff from him in his later years.
> 
> That all pales into insignificance compared to what she said about Palestinian children but it's another reason to like Geri's 'Fuck her' post at the beginning of this thread.
> 
> Fuck her.


I'm with you here, fuck her.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I didnt 'follow' her comments about the
> 
> 
> With all due respect, I have always liked Joan Rivers and admired her for her courage, candour and blazingly honesty with all things. She was a woman ahead of her times and these kinds of people are needed today. I didnt get caught up in the recent debate, but she did apologise for comments that were wrong and misplaced. Her humour was shock style, and i admire that too (and didnt take any offence whatsoever to her comments about Irish being 'Micks' and so forth).



With all due respect, you are welcome to your opinions just as I and others are welcome to ours. 

I do not feel the way you do cheesy, this is not the first time and will probably not the last time. 

I get to choose the people I appreciate, just as you do yours. The critiscisms of her have not only been about her recent nastiness re palestine either. I don't intend to argue with you, and whether you find her comments 'honest' or not changes nothing for me. I acknowledge your position, but do not share it. I clearly have another way of quanitfying courage and honesty.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> With all due respect, you are welcome to your opinions just as I and others are welcome to ours.
> 
> I do not feel the way you do cheesy, this is not the first time and will probably not the last time.
> 
> I get to choose the people I appreciate, just as you do yours. The critiscisms of her have not only been about her recent nastiness re palestine either. I don't intend to argue with you, and whether you find her comments 'honest' or not changes nothing for me. I acknowledge your position, but do not share it. I clearly have another way of quanitfying courage and honesty.



I respect your position Rutita, we all have views on her passing, her comedy, her meanings, her inferences - everything - and thats what makes us all different.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I respect your position Rutita, we all have views on her passing, her comedy, her meanings, her inferences - everything - and thats what makes us all different.


.... and some of us right and some of us wrong


----------



## Wilf (Sep 5, 2014)

"These people are using children as shields"


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

Shirl said:


> .... and some of us right and some of us wrong



well, there is no 'right' or 'wrong', not on this one....its how you see it.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> , but she did apologise for comments that were wrong and misplaced.


Then you'll be able to link to this apology. Or are you just talking crap.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Then you'll be able to link to this apology. Or are you just talking crap.



why dont YOU look for her apology. Im not going to find it for you. And then form your own judgment (whether you decide to be highly offended or not, coming from a comedian such as herself, is _your_ decision...)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2014)

You said she apologised so the onus is on you to show us where she has.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> why dont YOU look for her apology. Im not going to find it for you. And then form your own judgment (whether you decide to be highly offended or not, coming from a comedian such as herself, is _your_ decision...)


I have looked for her apology and I can't find anything. I don't believe it exists.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 5, 2014)

Come on Cheesy, she was a cunt.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> why dont YOU look for her apology. Im not going to find it for you. And then form your own judgment (whether you decide to be highly offended or not, coming from a comedian such as herself, is _your_ decision...)


Would it be the one pickmans produced earlier in the thread?  The one where she is 'saddened' and 'disappointed' by the reactions of others, but doesn't actually apologise? The one where she mewls about people 'wanting to sell newspapers'? _That_ one?



> I am both saddened and disappointed that my statement about the tragedy of civilian casualties was totally taken out of context. What I said and stand behind is, war is hell and unfortunately civilians are victims of political conflicts. We, The United States, certainly know this as 69 years later we still feel the guilt of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. The media, as usual, has decided to only quote the most out of context and inflammatory non sequitur rather than giving an accurate account of what my intentions were behind the statement. Along with every other sane person in this world, I am praying for peace. It is stupid and wrong and I am tired of bearing the brunt of attacks by people who want to sell newspapers or gain ratings by creating a scandal about me that is non-existent.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Come on Cheesy, she was a cunt.



i dont agree! why do you say that, so clean, so blatant?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2014)

Did she apologize to all the animals she murdered so she could wear their furs?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Did she apologize to all the animals she murdered so she could wear their furs?



well, thats another story....if you have issues with fur....


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> well, thats another story....if you have issues with fur....



Fur & diamonds - both covered in blood.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 5, 2014)

But is the apology the one quoted in post 164 or is there another one?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 5, 2014)

Fuck...
The evil, nasty, debauched, mass murdering...



Oh ...



Hang on ...


I thought she'd killed people


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

i find the outpouring of hate, extremely misguided and meanspirited....but thats just my view....


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 5, 2014)

She was a vile bigot. 

On the innocent being murdered in Gazza:
‘They were told to get out. They didn’t get out. You don’t get out, you are an idiot. At least the ones that were killed were the ones with low IQs.’

-But she takes the piss out of herself, so it's excusable you see.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 5, 2014)

I'll be honest, I thought she was a brave and challenging comedienne right up until the Palestinain remarks.  I didn't go out of my way to watch her but when I saw her she was good.  (A bit like South Park)

So I'm very fucked off about her comments on Gaza but I'm going to weigh that up and say RIP.  She was American, she probably couldn't know much better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

Wilf said:


> But is the apology the one quoted in post 164 or is there another one?


i asked Cheesypoof if that 'apology' was the one she meant a page or two back but answer came there none.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> I'll be honest, I thought she was a brave and challenging comedienne right up until the Palestinain remarks.  I didn't go out of my way to watch her but when I saw her she was good.  (A bit like South Park)
> 
> So I'm very fucked off about her comments on Gaza but I'm going to weigh that up and say RIP.  She was American, she probably couldn't know much better.


tbh there's lots of knowledgeable americans about so it's a bit low to say 'all yanks are ignorant'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> why dont YOU look for her apology. Im not going to find it for you. And then form your own judgment (whether you decide to be highly offended or not, coming from a comedian such as herself, is _your_ decision...)


i found what i suspect might be the statement you meant, posted it up and tagged you asking if it was the apology you mentioned. but you've not deigned to comment on it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 5, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh there's lots of knowledgeable americans about so it's a bit low to say 'all yanks are ignorant'.


Oh I didn't say that...I was touching on US media and foreign policy in relation to someone who wasn't known or revered for their knowledge of world affairs.

It's not like she's a 100% liar and didn't apologize.   Is it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Oh I didn't say that...I was touching on US media and foreign policy in relation to someone who wasn't known or revered for their knowledge of world affairs.
> 
> It's not like she's a 100% liar and didn't apologize.   Is it?


my feeling is she did apologise: in the same way john philpot apologised for spitting on an arian (not to be mistaken for an aryan) - a defence of her comments and not a saying sorry.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 5, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> my feeling is she did apologise: in the same way john philpot apologised for spitting on an arian (not to be mistaken for an aryan) - a defence of her comments and not a saying sorry.


Oh...sorry...I was talking about you.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 5, 2014)

Fuck it. 
She's dead.
Let it go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Oh...sorry...I was talking about you.


don't talk bollocks, it ill becomes you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Fuck it.
> She's dead.
> Let it go.


and we're all supposed to pay heed to your call because...?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 5, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> and we're all supposed to pay heed to your call because...?



"We"?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> "We"?


i imagine you didn't aim your post solely at me.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 5, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i imagine you didn't aim your post solely at me.



I imagine you were using the royal "we" and speaking for yourself alone.


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 5, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Fuck it.
> She's dead.
> Let it go.




I'll respect her in death as much as she respected the innocent Palestinians murdered in Ghazza:
"At least the ones that were killed were the ones with low IQs"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I imagine you were using the royal "we" and speaking for yourself alone.


you're taking the wee. now, why should anyone listen to your call for silence regarding this dead woman?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> I'll respect her in death as much as she respected the innocent Palestinians murdered in Ghazza:
> "At least the ones that were killed were the ones with low IQs"


a tip of the hat to pseudoscience even as death crept up on her


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 5, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Fuck it.
> She's dead.
> Let it go.



As the necrophiliac said to the grammatically incorrect beatles lyric.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 5, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> silence


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

Joan herself would have loved this.....what a great lady.


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Joan herself would have loved this.....what a great lady.



Nasty old wanker more like.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> Nasty old wanker more like.



yeh....you find her offensive.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> i dont agree! why do you say that, so clean, so blatant?



Because it's becoming ever more clear on here that people can't separate fact from personal interpretation/opinion.

As said earlier, I definitely didn't agree with Joan Rivers' take on Israel and not a fan of her 'act', but you'd think she was a mass murderer by the response to her death on here.

What's wrong with stfu in the few days after a person's death if you don't have anything nice to say?  Basic respect.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not surprised at the  conservatism that Urban consistently shows on such things - really po faced - they show the same ignorance towards radical artists like Pete Doherty, yet call themselves liberals??? pathetic.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I'm not surprised at the  conservatism that Urban consistently shows on such things - really po faced - they show the same ignorance towards radical artists like Pete Doherty, yet call themselves liberals??? pathetic.



Doesn't bother me that people have opinions, providing they recognise them as such, rather than facts.


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> yeh....you find her offensive.



No, just a tedious and vain arsehole.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Doesn't bother me that people have opinions, providing they recognise them as such, rather than facts.



I expect it. Like, this place (at least in the past) prided itself on alternative views and openmindedness. It used to be cool. Yet only a handful of people (and i know my old soldier RaverDrew loved Joan Rivers), actually get that she wasnt deliberately trying to hurt people. Drew used to talk to me a lot about this comedian he loved, Jerry Sadowitz, whom he described to me, 'like a male Joan Rivers'. I never saw the show but i always trust my mates like....


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I'm not surprised at the  conservatism that Urban consistently shows on such things - really po faced - they show the same ignorance towards radical artists like Pete Doherty, yet call themselves liberals??? pathetic.


wtf are you on about now? Her outbursts about Palestinians, combined with her recent decision to rave on about loving Israel, weren't some kind of radical humour. They weren't _ironic_, intended to flag up some absurdity. _They were the absurdity_.


----------



## spliff (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> i find the outpouring of hate, extremely misguided and meanspirited....but thats just my view....



I know, I find her outpouring of hate extremely misguided and meanspirited.
I liked her for many years until the "They started it" clip I saw earlier in the year.
Hateful, misguided and meanspirited. Yes wasn't it!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> wtf are you on about now? Her outbursts about Palestinians, combined with her recent decision to rave on about loving Israel, weren't some kind of radical humour. They weren't _ironic_, intended to flag up some absurdity. _They were the absurdity_.



can you get past that?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

spliff said:


> I know, I find her outpouring of hate, extremely misguided and meanspirited.
> I liked her for many years until the "They started it" clip I saw earlier in the year.
> Hate, misguided and meanspirited. Yes wasn't it!



right, i dont find her offensive. i know the way she talked and liked it, warts and all. Especially the ascerbic bits - badly needed in todays society.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> can you get past that?


Get past it to what? 

I don't really care about her. She's a comedian I thought was alright years ago, of whom I have heard nothing for years until recently, when she came out with all this hateful shite. She's the one who decided to nail her mast uncritically to Israel, not me.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Get past it to what?
> 
> I don't really care about her. She's a comedian I thought was alright years ago, of whom I have heard nothing for years until recently, when she came out with all this hateful shite. She's the one who decided to nail her mast uncritically to Israel, not me.



you didnt read her comments in apology (or accept it, obviously....). you are seriously pissed off at some words you are taking at face value and missing the point of her comedy - its laughable -(for other stuff that might further piss you off, i urge you to look at her comments on gays, Irish people, etc)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 6, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> wtf are you on about now? Her outbursts about Palestinians, combined with her recent decision to rave on about loving Israel, weren't some kind of radical humour. They weren't _ironic_, intended to flag up some absurdity. _They were the absurdity_.



I definitely don't agree with her on Israel, but being very pro-Israeli could be seen as radical (as well as stupid).  Certainly in the UK, you're meant to either not comment at all on it, or be at least a little bit pro-Palestine.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> you didnt read her comments in apology (or accept it, obviously....). you are seriously pissed off at some words you are taking at face value (for other stuff that might further piss you off, i urge you to look at her comments on gays, Irish people, etc)


I read her explanation. As I said earlier, I think that in her head, she was being intellectually and morally honest. But 'they started it' is where it all goes wrong. The closest equivalent I can think of would be a comedian saying how wonderful PW Botha was and praising his resistance to the ANC.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

for fucks sake she was a jewish girl and VERY much in support of her heritage throughout her life...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> for fucks sake she was a jewish girl and VERY much in support of her heritage throughout her life...


So fucking what?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I read her explanation. As I said earlier, I think that in her head, she was being intellectually and morally honest. But 'they started it' is where it all goes wrong. The closest equivalent I can think of would be a comedian saying how wonderful PW Botha was and praising his resistance to the ANC.



dont overanalyse it. too much


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> dont overanalyse it. too much


Believe me, I'm trying to be as charitable towards her as possible here. She was a stupid fuck saying fucking stupid, ignorant things.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

I think people should just enjoy comedians and even if they come out with mad shit (as Irish comedians do and Irish people in pubs), shut the fuck up and enjoy themselves. Its churlish to be over analytical.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 6, 2014)

yeah, she's only a little bit racist, after all. 

/ firky


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Believe me, I'm trying to be as charitable towards her as possible here. She was a stupid fuck saying fucking stupid, ignorant things.



I didnt get caught up in that debate but she was on my newsfeed on Facebook.... and i think it was a ridiculous, crazy comment taken out of context. She sent out a big apology at the time (about two weeks ago) and fully explained that she did not mean Hamas, she had misplaced the term. She is a Jew herself and for YEARS has been a huge supporter of Israel and the Jewish cause around the world....she was absolutely not racist, or mean in any way - like i said - depends on how you read her - she told the truth. I, personally, like truth as she saw it. For me, that's all i care about, we desperately need honest people like her in the public sphere and i think a world without her in it is a sad one.


----------



## spliff (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> you didnt read her comments in apology (or accept it, obviously....)


I must admit to not having read all the thread, merely scanned it. Could you re-post her apology.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

spliff said:


> I must admit to not having read all the thread, merely scanned it. Could you re-post her apology.



no. go and find it. i saw it on my facebook newsfeed about two weeks ago and thought, 'there she goes' i wasnt offended....which i think is the RIGHT reaction to such comedy, perhaps the more intelligent one....GIVEN her type of comedy...


----------



## spliff (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> no. go and find it. i saw it on my facebook newsfeed about two weeks ago and thought, 'there she goes' i wasnt offended....which i think is the RIGHT reaction to such comedy, perhaps the more intelligent one....GIVEN her type of comedy...


NO! You're the one keeps claiming she made one you go find it and prove it.
You are an alleged journalist after all.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

spliff said:


> NO! You're the one keeps claiming she made one you go find it and prove it.



Erm...if you mean where she apologised...i dont know where it is, but she did a public apology on facebook.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

To take anything she said seriously is to be a bit reactionary imo.
She was unbelievably sarcastic and her sense of black humour was her ticket to fame. She targeted everyone.....and everything and was extremely un pc. So it's amazing to me that anyone would expect her to suddenly change when she was asked for her reaction to the Israeli -palestinian conflict. The interviewer pounced on her demanding her opinions and he got her ascerbic reply.
He made it clear throughout the unscheduled interview that he was on one side .. he knew she was jewish with family living in Israel. So she fucked him off and was pissed off at being hounded for her opinions...to the extent that he ended up getting some extteme joan rivers. It was typical of her...

She wasnt a politician. She was a radical comedian. Not everyone liked her but nobody took her seriously.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

Double post oops


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

Anyway.
This should be renamed the "rip joan rivers to shreds" thread


----------



## bmd (Sep 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> To take anything she said seriously is to be a bit reactionary imo.
> She was unbelievably sarcastic and her sense of black humour was her ticket to fame. She targeted everyone.....and everything and was extremely un pc. So it's amazing to me that anyone would expect her to suddenly change when she was asked for her reaction to the Israeli -palestinian conflict. The interviewer pounced on her demanding her opinions and he got her ascerbic reply.
> He made it clear throughout the unscheduled interview that he was on one side .. he knew she was jewish with family living in Israel. So she fucked him off and was pissed off at being hounded for her opinions...to the extent that he ended up getting some extteme joan rivers. It was typical of her...c


 
Typical racist you mean? Darcus Howe pulled her on her views on black people and she wouldn't even let him speak. You don't know what you're talking about.

She's a good racist now anyway, a dead one.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

Still disgusted with the sheer ignorance and stupidity of this supposed openminded community. The posts on this thread read like a bunch of rednecks in the middle of Houston, Texas. Its so embarassing, that we have the passing of a great radical comedienne, and fools are taking personal umbrage with her (deliberately politically incorrect, and always WERE) ideas. Sleep well.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 6, 2014)

We should be more open minded in out appreciation of racist bigots?


----------



## spliff (Sep 6, 2014)

Try as I might I can't find any element of comedy here. I see anger and hatred.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

Love her, please Lord, give us another of her
http://www.theguardian.com/stage/2014/sep/05/joan-rivers-most-scathing-fashion-criticisms-red-carpet


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

Wonderful, brilliant lady...when people like her die, you shake your fist at the world and ask for others like her HONEST, MEAN and ultimately TRUTHFUL people

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-29075239


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

When i read her quotes i feel inspired that its okay to NOT be pretty, but to be clever, funny and intelligent. Thats radical, and always will be. She did not write this rulebook (Janis did) but and always has been, a woman living it. Thats why I love Joan Rivers.

Since i was two I have never followed a tribe, style or fashion (dressing like another is wrong, in my view) i have always just been me (and you should too).


----------



## gabi (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof have you viewed that clip posted just above?

I like that you enjoyed much of her work, but that is undeniably evil (that clip)


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 6, 2014)

Adam hill gave her a lovely tribute on the last leg tonight, it was sweet.


----------



## starfish (Sep 6, 2014)

Was she always as outspoken on Middle East issues or was it just a recent thing?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

"I've had so much plastic surgery, when I die they will donate my body to Tupperware." This is the Joan Rivers I remember...RIP


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> When i read her quotes i feel inspired that its okay to NOT be pretty, but to be clever, funny and intelligent. Thats radical, and always will be. It's  my whole philosophy on life.



So why aren't you?


----------



## Geri (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Wonderful, brilliant lady...when people like her die, you shake your fist at the world and ask for others like her HONEST, MEAN and ultimately TRUTHFUL people
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-29075239


 
Being mean is a virtue now? Silly me, I thought it was better to be kind.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 6, 2014)

Being mean is being true to ourselves..or something.


----------



## Epona (Sep 6, 2014)

I couldn't stand her (as a comedian, obvs I didn't know her irl, she might have been really sound), but obviously she has family and friends who will miss her and so offer my condolences to them.


----------



## Geri (Sep 6, 2014)

You'd think Cheesypoof would applaud us all for our honesty on this thread but no, apparently it is only OK for celebrities to be honest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2014)

I applaud Jeffrey Dahmer. His crimes were horrific but at least he was true to.himself and had the balls to realise his ambitions.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 6, 2014)

This is why i admire isis so much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> This is why i admire isis so much.


They don't just talk the talk...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Still disgusted with the sheer ignorance and stupidity of this supposed openminded community.




Oh come one cheesy. It has been pointed out that she was a pretty disgusting racist and you are disgusted with people being disgusted with that?  You are asking people to be openminded about racism?


----------



## Looby (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I'm not surprised at the  conservatism that Urban consistently shows on such things - really po faced - they show the same ignorance towards radical artists like Pete Doherty, yet call themselves liberals??? pathetic.



Comedy gold.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> To take anything she said seriously is to be a bit reactionary imo.
> She was unbelievably sarcastic and her sense of black humour was her ticket to fame. She targeted everyone.....and everything and was extremely un pc. So it's amazing to me that anyone would expect her to suddenly change when she was asked for her reaction to the Israeli -palestinian conflict. The interviewer pounced on her demanding her opinions and he got her ascerbic reply.
> He made it clear throughout the unscheduled interview that he was on one side .. he knew she was jewish with family living in Israel. So she fucked him off and was pissed off at being hounded for her opinions...to the extent that he ended up getting some extteme joan rivers. It was typical of her...
> 
> She wasnt a politician. She was a radical comedian. Not everyone liked her but nobody took her seriously.


Radical? Like fuck she was. 

If she's radical then Jeremy Clarkson is Che Geuvarra!

I don't care if she was punced on, there is no justification for what she said. Her views are pure hate and the world is better off without her if that's how she thinks. Being pounced on is no excuse for advocating genoicde and revelling in the slaughter of human beings. 

Arguing that it's ok because she spoke in this stuffy climate of so-called political correctness is just patronising.

She was a horrible creature.


----------



## Epona (Sep 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Radical? Like fuck she was.
> 
> If she's radical then Jeremy Clarkson is Che Geuvarra!
> 
> ...



I feel like I've missed out on something - what did she say?

I've always switched off the TV when she came on because I found her obnoxious and rude, but there seems to be something going on here that I have missed.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 6, 2014)

You must have seen the clip, it's been linked to all over this site in the last few days. She calls the Palestinians idiot and takes pleasure in them being killed.

She's just vile. I don't know about the spat with Darcus Howe, i haven't found a clip of the full interview only her screaming 'how dare you call me a racist' at him for some reason, valid or not. 

She's just a vile tongued haridan.


----------



## Geri (Sep 6, 2014)

She said that the Palestinians started it and deserved to die. The ones who died must have had a low IQ as they were told to get out and didn't.

You know, like the children killed in the UN school which was supposed to be a safe haven.


----------



## Epona (Sep 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> You must have seen the clip, it's been linked to all over this site in the last few days. She calls the Palestinians idiot and takes pleasure in them being killed.
> 
> She's just vile. I don't know about the spat with Darcus Howe, i haven't found a clip of the full interview only her screaming 'how dare you call me a racist' at him for some reason, valid or not.
> 
> She's just a vile tongued haridan.



Thanks, I always thought she was obnoxious but hadn't seen or heard that (no, it is not the case that I _must_ have seen it, I do not spend all my time on message boards and comments on forums do not form my main source of information and news).


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I think people should just enjoy comedians and even if they come out with mad shit (as Irish comedians do and Irish people in pubs), shut the fuck up and enjoy themselves. Its churlish to be over analytical.



The alternative to being over-analytical is to be thoughtful not an absence of thought.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> You must have seen the clip, it's been linked to all over this site in the last few days. She calls the Palestinians idiot and takes pleasure in them being killed.
> 
> She's just vile. I don't know about the spat with Darcus Howe, i haven't found a clip of the full interview only her screaming 'how dare you call me a racist' at him for some reason, valid or not.
> 
> She's just a vile tongued haridan.




This is a RIP thread.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm still waiting for a link to proof of her trial for murder.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 6, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> What's wrong with stfu in the few days after a person's death if you don't have anything nice to say?  Basic respect.



This always confuses me. If someone is a cunt their death doesn't make them any less of one.

If someone doesn't warrant respect in life why should they in death?


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I'm still waiting for a link to proof of her trial for murder.


Yeh well I'm still waiting for someone to post this apology the racist cunt's supposed to have made.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> no. go and find it. i saw it on my facebook newsfeed about two weeks ago and thought, 'there she goes' i wasnt offended....which i think is the RIGHT reaction to such comedy, perhaps the more intelligent one....GIVEN her type of comedy...


Cheesypoof you've been busy on this thread, so I'm sure you'll be able to answer these 2 quick questions:

1. Was the apology different to the one Pickmans unearthed earlier?
2. Do you think what she said about the Palestinians was part of her comedy?

RSVP.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 6, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> We should be more open minded in out appreciation of racist bigots?


One minute you're calling a racist comedian a bigot the next you're scratching a nazi's car! Who are the _real_ fascists eh?


----------



## xenon (Sep 6, 2014)

Glitter said:


> This always confuses me. If someone is a cunt their death doesn't make them any less of one.
> 
> If someone doesn't warrant respect in life why should they in death?




Also it's not like everyone's turned up at her funeral and wrote all this in the book of condolences.

TBH I just never found her that funny and only know of her vile outbursts re the Palistinions from on here. I guess that had more impact in the US.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 6, 2014)

The reason I don't think Joan RIvers is a cunt is because her views expressed on Israel and Palestine are no different from the views of many Americans and Jews who side with Israel.

I have seen numerous Americans and Jews and American Jews expounding that Hamas uses human shields, that Hamas wants to eradicate all Jews, that Hamas fires missiles from and stores missiles in Mosques / schools / hospitals. That Hamas started it, that given their own way Hamas would kill thousands of Israeli civilians.

I don't hate people that have these views, nor do I call them cunts, I do try to put the another viewpoint, often with little success, but I try to explain that there are two sides to every dispute and they should also hear the other point of view.

As to her comedy, she was a good comedian, she certainly made me laugh on many occasions over the years and that is what I will remember her for.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 6, 2014)

Glitter said:


> This always confuses me. If someone is a cunt their death doesn't make them any less of one.
> 
> If someone doesn't warrant respect in life why should they in death?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

Calling Obama the first gay president amd mrs obama a tranny...... she was a disrespectful court jester of a comedian.... She could say anything with a straight face (well let's face it it was never going to move) ...


----------



## bmd (Sep 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Calling Obama the first gay president amd mrs obama a tranny...... she was a disrespectful court jester of a comedian.... She could say anything with a straight face (well let's face it it was never going to move) ...




We don't accept racism here. If that is too difficult to understand then go just about anywhere else and you'll be fine.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Calling Obama the first gay president amd mrs obama a tranny...... she was a disrespectful court jester of a comedian.... She could say anything with a straight face (well let's face it it was never going to move) ...




Horrid comments both.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

bmd said:


> We don't accept racism here. If that is too difficult to understand then go just about anywhere else and you'll be fine.



Who are you accusing of racism?


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Who are you accusing of racism?



Are you going to try and tread some plausible deniability line for the next few posts? I can feel it coming on. You know what you're doing, or you should do.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Who are you accusing of racism?


on a different note don't think your obama gay / straight face comment above has been ignored.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> on a different note don't think your obama gay / straight face comment above has been ignored.



Ah go burn a book or something.
That was a quote from her video clip.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Ah go burn a book or something.
> That was a quote from her video clip.



Favelado is not the person who said that. What are you doing with the quotes?


----------



## bmd (Sep 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Who are you accusing of racism?


 
The woman you are trying to defend. Insert pathetic smiley face here.

No Irish, No blacks. You're Irish and Cheesy is Irish. People such as the ones on these pages who will fight racist and racism wherever they find it got rid of those signs for you. Joan would have kept them. I'm really glad you are free to defend racists now.


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I think people should just enjoy comedians and even if they come out with mad shit (as Irish comedians do and Irish people in pubs), shut the fuck up and enjoy themselves. Its churlish to be over analytical.



You're digging Cheesey.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

It's Saturday afternoon guys - surely arguing with this fucking tool should be reserved for tuesday afternoons when you're trying to avoid work?


----------



## bmd (Sep 6, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> You're digging Cheesey.


 
Im not.


----------



## bmd (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> It's Saturday afternoon guys - surely arguing with this fucking tool should be reserved for tuesday afternoons when you're trying to avoid work?


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> It's Saturday afternoon guys - surely arguing with this fucking tool should be reserved for tuesday afternoons when you're trying to avoid work?



I'm ill on the sofa. I can't move much. This is fine.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

bmd said:


> The woman you are trying to defend. Insert pathetic smiley face here.
> 
> No Irish, No blacks. You're Irish and Cheesy is Irish. People such as the ones on these pages who will fight racist and racism wherever they find it got rid of those signs for you. Joan would have kept them. I'm really glad you are free to defend racists now.



Oh my good Lord. ..
Well there we have it folks...us irish and blacks should be licking the boots of bmd ......

Yes sir..thank you sir....I wont say another word sir.....

I knows my place ...


By the way would you have any work for me? I'm Irish.....


Feck off ya patronising oul fart.


----------



## youngian (Sep 6, 2014)

Mation said:


> Not that funny? So you find it a bit funny?
> 
> She wasn't telling a fucking joke, you know. She was ranting despicable bile; shouting; angry. Nothing funny about it whatsoever.
> 
> Edited to add in a crucial _n't_ to the word _was_


I'm not one for knee jerk reactions to bad taste remarks and gallows humour and Joan Rivers is no fool. But because she is not stupid, the evidence has mounted up that she is indeed a nasty piece of work. I only knew her best from sagging fanny and failed Jewish housewife jokes. Usually very good.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

Geri said:


> You'd think Cheesypoof would applaud us all for our honesty on this thread but no, apparently it is only OK for celebrities to be honest.



Thats ^^your beef, not mine.  Take ownership of it. I respect everyones point of view.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 6, 2014)

Glitter said:


> This always confuses me. If someone is a cunt their death doesn't make them any less of one.
> 
> If someone doesn't warrant respect in life why should they in death?



I'm talking in the few days after their death, when people who liked the person are coming to terms with it or whatever.  It just strikes me as a bit troll-ish to go online and start with the 'x was a cunt' just as the news of their death is being absorbed.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

If you don't like Joan Rivers, and consider her racist, bigoted and an all round wrong un, that's your opinion and no more valuable than anyone elses. I think you arent supposed to take her literally, and seriously for starters. But I would expect people on Urban to get easily offended by people like Joan Rivers.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

Why do you believe one person's opinion no more valuable than someone else's, period? Surely it depends on what the opinion is, and the evidence they use to form it?


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

In fact, why are you bothering arguing about it at all? Or anything. It's all just opinions, and all equally valid. Let's go to the pub.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

Her last two interviews were uncharacteristically very emotional. Bearing in mind her sister's home had been destroyed in the latest conflict in israel and the fact she might have been unwell I think that could explain her outburst. Over the years I've never heard her comment on middle east politics in a partisan way. She would poke fun at the  ..Christians. the jews..her husband..herself more than anyone.....the pope..the queen..gays..straights..fat
.thin..celebrities...presidents...everyone  and everything was material for her...but the last interview was the first time I ever saw her really upset and my own feeling is that she regretted it and as cheesypoof said she apologised on Facebook. 

I'm letting this thtead RIP now.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 6, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I'm talking in the few days after their death, when people who liked the person are coming to terms with it or whatever.  It just strikes me as a bit troll-ish to go online and start with the 'x was a cunt' just as the news of their death is being absorbed.



With their mates or their families fair enough (that's exactly what happens on the RIP threads for board members) but people on the internet talking about public figures? I don't think so.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> Why do you believe one person's opinion no more valuable than someone else's, period? Surely it depends on what the opinion is, and the evidence they use to form it?



On this subject, everyone's opinion is valid. Cos with someone like Joan Rivers, its a question of how you interpret her, and whether or not you take her seriously. Also, whether you take in all the 'evidence' of her career as a comedienne when you form an opinion, or whether you base that opinion wholly on some ill judged comments that she apologised for....


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> On this subject, everyone's opinion is valid. Cos with someone like Joan Rivers, its a question of how you interpret her, and whether or not you take her seriously. Also, whether you take in all the 'evidence' of her career as a comedienne when you form an opinion, or whether you base that opinion wholly on some ill judged comments that she apologised for....



You keep going on about this apology. Can you quote it or evidence it somehow? Thanks!


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 6, 2014)

Produce this apology or stop saying that she apologised.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> In fact, why are you bothering arguing about it at all? Or anything. It's all just opinions, and all equally valid. Let's go to the pub.


(as apparently it isn't obvious, _this was a joke_.)


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Produce this apology or stop saying that she apologised.



fuck off butchers.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

it seems a reasonable request, tbf.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> it seems a reasonable request, tbf.



Its the manner in which he asked it. Like ordering someone around.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2014)

Please may we see the apology? We should all be most grateful if that were possible.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

Here it is on her website.

http://joanrivers.com/page/2/


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

it's a request that has been repeated by numerous people on the thread, in various different ways, yet to no avail. I think it's fair enough to be rude at this point, where more polite requests have been igored.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> if you MUST have it....here it is on her website. I did not get caught up in any of this myself, but take her comments at face value.
> 
> http://joanrivers.com/page/2/



Thank you. It's extraordinarily disingenuous if you compare it to what she actually said. She was clearly insulting the Palestinian population and not restricting her comments to Hamas.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

That isn't an apology, or even approaching one.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Thank you. It's extraordinarily disingenuous if you compare it to what she actually said. She was clearly insulting the Palestinian population and not restricting her comments to Hamas.



I didnt get caught up in any of it...I would expect someone like her to make ill judged comments sometimes.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> That isn't an apology, or even approaching one.



Reads to me like in her view she used the wrong term, and then got quoted out of context.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

So, not an apology then?


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Here it is on her website.
> 
> http://joanrivers.com/page/2/



I don't see any apology on there?


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Reads to me like in her view she used the wrong term, and then got quoted out of context.



That is not her view, that is her pitch. She can't possibly think that for real.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Here it is on her website.
> 
> http://joanrivers.com/page/2/


That is not an apology for her comments. It's a defence of them. And to make it even worse she lards it with some light progressive anti racism that only serves to further highlight her disgust at Palestinians, as they appear as not worthy of the same basic civil considerations as black Americans.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> So, not an apology then?



Reads more like a correction.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Reads to me like in her view she used the wrong term, and then got quoted out of context.


You still haven't actually seen her comments have you?


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Reads more like a correction.


yes, it does - she's correcting everyone for _misunderstanding _her. so she didn't apologise.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You still haven't actually seen her comments have you?



I didnt get caught up in any of it


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You still haven't actually seen her comments have you?



They are clearly aimed at ordinary Palestinians - "People too stupid to know how to use a pencil".


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> yes, it does - she's correcting everyone for _misunderstanding _her. so she didn't apologise.



yep.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I didnt get caught up in any of it



No-one's asking you to fly to Gaza, just to know what you're on about here.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I didnt get caught up in any of it


That's a no then. Fantastic.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2014)

It's an explanation rather than an apology.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I didnt get caught up in any of it


wtf have you been arguing about then? an apology that wasn't offered for a racist rant you haven't even heard or read?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> yep.


So your saying, yes, she's not apologizing in the bit that you said is an apology. Brilliant.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I didnt get caught up in any of it



So how can you defend it?


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

all just opinions. all equally valid.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Here it is on her website.
> 
> http://joanrivers.com/page/2/


now you've had your fun perhaps you could show us the apology you spoke of earlier.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

Favelado said:


> No-one's asking you to fly to Gaza, just to know what you're on about here.



Here's my 10 cents - I never claimed to be an expert on Joan Rivers. You could say, I've always liked the old bats wittiness, candour, and blazing honesty. I have also felt there was also a sadness about her which I also like. And I love the way she totally took the piss out of herself, unmercifully. She was no hypocrite in that way.   However, with someone risque and controversial like her, she would occasionally make ill judged comments, which while sometimes daring, could be also genuinely offensive. But you have got to remember, that she was a 'shock' factor comedienne, and that was her business: no one was spared her acid tongued insults. I never took her too seriously and liked the way she annihilated the grotesque vanity of ridiculous, precious celebs unsparingly (when NO ONE else would dare to..). When she attempted to do the same politically, she was out of her comfort zone, and it backfired spectacularly. However, I dont think her entire person, and career should be judged solely on the basis of this and dont judge her like that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I never claimed to be an expert on Joan Rivers. You could say, I've always liked the old bats wittiness, candour, and blazing honesty. I have also felt there was also a sadness about her which I also like. And I love the way she totally took the piss out of herself, unmercifully. She was no hypocrite in that way.  However, with someone risque and controversial like her, she would occasionally make ill judged comments


Surely if she was "blazingly honest" then, rather than being ill judged, her comments were how she genuinely felt?

"Honesty" is not the same as "saying something provocative", and the latter is not necessarily to be lauded, as it's actually quite easy to say something provocative.

Plane doesn't take off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> liked the way she annihilated the grotesque vanity of ridiculous, precious celebs unsparingly (when NO ONE else would dare to..).


when was that then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

anyway, i'd like to see the apology we've all heard so much about


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

The idea of the vanity of celebrities being a sacred cow no-one would dare to criticise is a cute one, I must say.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> The idea of the vanity of celebrities being a sacred cow no-one would dare to criticise is a cute one, I must say.



Dorothy Parker.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> The idea of the vanity of celebrities being a sacred cow no-one would dare to criticise is a cute one, I must say.


i wonder where cheesy's been when this taking the piss out of celebrities has been common comedy currency for many decades


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> anyway, i'd like to see the apology we've all heard so much about



 I'd like to see you ask her for that apology....


----------



## bmd (Sep 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Oh my good Lord. ..
> Well there we have it folks...us irish and blacks should be licking the boots of bmd ......
> 
> Yes sir..thank you sir....I wont say another word sir.....
> ...


 
No smiley?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> ...but the last interview was the first time I ever saw her really upset and my own feeling is that she regretted it and as cheesypoof said she apologised on Facebook.
> .


To save you the onerous task of finding the Facebook version of the 'apology', this page
http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...serve-to-be-dead/story-fnk822dn-1227018142731
confirms it was the one that Pickmans posted. Well I never.


> Joan has already issued an apology — of sorts — for her remarks, placing the blame back on the media for taking her comments “out of context”.
> In a post on her official Facebook page, she wrote:
> “I am both saddened and disappointed that my statement about the tragedy of civilian casualties was totally taken out of context. What I said and stand behind is, war is hell and unfortunately civilians are victims of political conflicts. We, The United States, certainly know this as 69 years later we still feel the guilt of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. The media, as usual, has decided to only quote the most out of context and inflammatory non sequitur rather than giving an accurate account of what my intentions were behind the statement. Along with every other sane person in this world, I am praying for peace. It is stupid and wrong and I am tired of bearing the brunt of attacks by people who want to sell newspapers or gain ratings by creating a scandal about me that is non-existent.”


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

bmd said:


> No smiley?










Here ya go..


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I'd like to see you ask her for that apology....


nothing to be gained by talking to a corpse


----------



## discokermit (Sep 6, 2014)

life on cheesy island must be a blast, rabid zionist nutters and trust fund wankers in leather trousers and shit hats dancing round the campfire misquoting poetry at each other. so clever, so classless, so free.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> nothing to be gained by talking to a corpse



I was thinking more of both of you on a cloud or in a fire..... somewhere......


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

discokermit said:


> life on cheesy island must be a blast, rabid zionist nutters and trust fund wankers in leather trousers and shit hats dancing round the campfire misquoting poetry at each other. so clever, so classless, so free.



Charming stuff there disco...and Geri, for 'liking' it - you must only read 'select' posts and jump to bitchy negative conclusions as above.  I havent been a cunt to anyone on this thread, but you have gone and done yourself proud. Bit like Joan Rivers herself with the misguided opinion....but if it makes you happy, carry on....


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

it's only his opinion cheesy, which is just as valid as yours.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> it's only his opinion cheesy, which is just as valid as yours.



Making sarky, cuntish comments aint necessary. What a wanker!


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

isn't that what everyone else on the thread is saying about Joan Rivers?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> isn't that what everyone else on the thread is saying about Joan Rivers?



whats your point?


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2014)

In one person - Joan Rivers - you find sarky, cuntish comments admirable. Yet in another - discokermit - you find them disagreeable. Have some consistency please.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> whats your point?


the point is when a rich celeb does it you're head over heels. when i do it i'm a cunt.


----------



## Geri (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Charming stuff there disco...and Geri, for 'liking' it - you must only read 'select' posts and jump to bitchy negative conclusions as above.  I havent been a cunt to anyone on this thread, but you have gone and done yourself proud. Bit like Joan Rivers herself with the misguided opinion....but if it makes you happy, carry on....


 
I was just liking his HONEST, MEAN and ultimately TRUTHFUL post.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 6, 2014)

i don't even do it for money. just for fun.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> liked the way she annihilated the grotesque vanity of ridiculous, precious celebs unsparingly (when NO ONE else would dare to..).


when was that then? when was this period when only joan rivers dared puncture the egos of ridiculous, precious celebs?

or did you just make it up?


----------



## discokermit (Sep 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> when was that then? when was this period when only joan rivers dared puncture the egos of ridiculous, precious celebs?
> 
> or did you just make it up?


she doesn't even do that. if anything it inflates their egos. ricky gervaise does it at those awards in america and they can't get enough of it.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 6, 2014)

discokermit said:


> i'm a cunt


That's what everyone else was saying but I wasn't having it


----------



## discokermit (Sep 6, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> That's what everyone else was saying but I wasn't having it


you're fighting a losing battle. even i agree with them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

discokermit said:


> she doesn't even do that. if anything it inflates their egos. ricky gervaise does it at those awards in america and they can't get enough of it.


what i can't understand is how an intelligent person can think joan rivers is some sort of edgy countercultural figure, a brave comedienne riding on her lonesome against the great inflated celeb picks of our age: when it's clear she wasn't some edgy countercultural figure etc.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> what i can't understand is how an intelligent person can think joan rivers is some sort of edgy countercultural figure, a brave comedienne riding on her lonesome against the great inflated celeb picks of our age: when it's clear she wasn't some edgy countercultural figure etc.



well you'll have to argue with a lot of people in that case!

how about leaving Joan and Cheesypoof alone? Joan Rivers was an elderly woman with some dodgy views and also did some good things like paving the way for other female comedians etc. and now she's dead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> well you'll have to argue with a lot of people in that case!
> 
> how about leaving Joan and Cheesypoof alone? Joan Rivers was an elderly woman with some dodgy views and also did some good things like paving the way for other female comedians etc. and now she's dead.


it helps to read the post you're replying to, otherwise - as here - you end up looking somewhat confused. 

there is nothing in my post looking for an argument. 

but on the question of joan rivers, brave pioneering comedienne, you'ree talking utter tosh. it's like phyllis diller never existed.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it helps to read the post you're replying to, otherwise - as here - you end up looking somewhat confused.
> 
> there is nothing in my post looking for an argument.
> 
> but on the question of joan rivers, brave pioneering comedienne, you'ree talking utter tosh. it's like phyllis diller never existed.



well I did read your post and it basically seems to be saying that Joan was not a countercultural figure. If that's not what you meant you may want to be a little clearer!


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> well you'll have to argue with a lot of people in that case!
> 
> how about leaving Joan and Cheesypoof alone? Joan Rivers was an elderly woman with some dodgy views and also did some good things like paving the way for other female comedians etc. and now she's dead.



Her dodgy views were extreme enough to wipe out anything good she did. She was cheering on the murder of 2000 people; not merely being a bit scared of immigrants, or whatever stereotype we might, possibly unfairly, ascribe to people her age. It wasn't just the one time either. She was on a radio show being equally bilious a few days either side of her ugly little voxpop. Comedy would have done fine without her "paving the way". Better paved a little more slowly with concrete, than hastily with shite.

Cheesypoof couldn't be arsed finding out what she had said before he decided to have an opinion on it, and it's tough pooh if he gets flak now.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 6, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Her dodgy views were extreme enough to wipe out anything good she did. She was cheering on the murder of 2000 people; not merely being a bit scared of immigrants, or whatever stereotype we might, possibly unfairly, ascribe to people her age. It wasn't just the one time either. She was on a radio show being equally bilious a few days either side of her ugly little voxpop. Comedy would have done fine without her "paving the way". Better paved a little more slowly with concrete, than hastily with shite.
> 
> Cheesypoof couldn't be arsed finding out what she had said before he decided to have an opinion on it, and it's tough pooh if he gets flak now.



cheesypoof's a girl. 
it still seems very pointless to me, to be going on about this.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 6, 2014)

Whatever else, she had a good innings and I doubt would have had many regrets.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I doubt would have had many regrets.


I think that's one of the things people are taking issue with.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 6, 2014)

weltweit is a character created by graham fellows. or maybe him that did dennis pennis, somebody like that. he's not real.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> well I did read your post and it basically seems to be saying that Joan was not a countercultural figure. If that's not what you meant you may want to be a little clearer!


what it's saying is i can't understand how an intelligent person could think she was a countercultural figure. jr's comic activity was clearly predicated on there being an existing cult of celebrity, according to cheesy, so it's difficult to see how she was counter the culture which was allowing her to earn a living. so it's asking for an explanation, an explanation you seem unable or unwilling to offer.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> what it's saying is i can't understand how an intelligent person could think she was a countercultural figure. jr's comic activity was clearly predicated on there being an existing cult of celebrity, according to cheesy, so it's difficult to see how she was counter the culture which was allowing her to earn a living. so it's asking for an explanation, an explanation you seem unable or unwilling to offer.



yes, and I was saying you'd get a lot of arguments against that statement! 

also, it doesn't seem like you understand counterculture. there kind of needs to be a popular culture to have a movement that is railing against it, and given that countercultural movements often end up being very much supported by the mainstream and their $, even simultaneously with popular culture...I don't really see your point


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> yes, and I was saying you'd get a lot of arguments against that statement!
> 
> also, it doesn't seem like you understand counterculture. there kind of needs to be a popular culture to have a movement that is railing against it, and given that countercultural movements often end up being very much supported by the mainstream and their $, even simultaneously with popular culture...I don't really see your point


you don't because you're not thinking about it.

is a fucking theatre critic countercultural because he reviews plays? is he?

was punch countercultural in its lampooning of political figures? 

is the new yorker countercultural? 

are impressionists like alistair mcgowan countercultural?

is private eye countercultural?

as the answers to all these questions are the same - no - then tell me how the fuck joan rivers was countercultural.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> yes, and I was saying you'd get a lot of arguments against that statement!
> 
> also, it doesn't seem like you understand counterculture. there kind of needs to be a popular culture to have a movement that is railing against it, and given that countercultural movements often end up being very much supported by the mainstream and their $, even simultaneously with popular culture...I don't really see your point





> A *counterculture* (also written *counter-culture*) is a subculture whose values and norms of behavior differ substantially from those of mainstream society, often in opposition to mainstream cultural mores.[1][2]
> 
> A countercultural movement expresses the ethos and aspirations of a specific population during a well-defined era. When oppositional forces reach critical mass, countercultures can trigger dramatic cultural changes.
> 
> Prominent examples of countercultures in Europe and North America include Romanticism (1790–1840),Bohemianism (1850–1910), the more fragmentary counterculture of the Beat Generation (1944–1964), and perhaps most prominently, the counterculture of the 1960s (1964–1974), usually associated with the hippie subculture.[3]



--wikipedia

how does joan rivers fit into that?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

discokermit said:


> life on cheesy island must be a blast, rabid zionist nutters and trust fund wankers in leather trousers and shit hats dancing round the campfire misquoting poetry at each other. so clever, so classless, so free.



You have no fuckin idea....
The amount of cheddar produced here for the english is unbelievable! 
You must eat shitloads of the stuff...SHITLOADS....


By the way greenballs....do you like cheese?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't because you're not thinking about it.
> 
> is a fucking theatre critic countercultural because he reviews plays? is he?
> 
> ...




a) I have no idea what most of those are and b) you're using a rigid definition just to prove a point....I think we all know what was meant was that she went against the grain, that she became a celebrity for going against the culture of worshipping celebrities, that's all.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> In one person - Joan Rivers - you find sarky, cuntish comments funny. Yet in another - discokermit - you find them shit....Has it  something to do with the consistency?.



Fixed that for you..


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> a) I have no idea what most of those are and b) you're using a rigid definition just to prove a point....I think we all know what was meant was that she went against the grain, that she became a celebrity for going against the culture of worshipping celebrities, that's all.


what you're trying to say is that you say someone taking the piss out of celebrities is countercultural and i say that's bollocks.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> what you're trying to say is that you say someone taking the piss out of celebrities is countercultural and i say that's bollocks.



well, good for you then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> well, good for you then.


what a pity your analysis so dire


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2014)

Some serious irony going on here. JR being celebrated for criticising the cult of celebrity and being derogatory about just about everyone yet it's wrong to critiscise her for how she maintained her own celebrity status by being a nasty piece of work? Bizarre.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I'd like to see you ask her for that apology....



I´d like to see an apology from Pickman´s for his incessant whining for an apology.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> what a pity your analysis so dire



oh god  get a hobby.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Sep 6, 2014)

It's a shame that she'll be remembered as some sort of avant garde comedienne with a liking for plastic surgery as opposed to the rancid old racist cunt that she was


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 6, 2014)

I've only read the last page tonight.

Can I dislike JR but support Rutita, Bubbles, and Cheesy?

If so; this post is such.


----------



## spliff (Sep 6, 2014)

spliff said:


> Try as I might I can't find any element of comedy here. I see anger and hatred.




On reflection the "They started it" bit could be seen as funny.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> oh god  get a hobby.


oh god  either put together a persuasive argument or don't take up cudgels on someone else's behalf


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> I´d like to see an apology from Pickman´s for his incessant whining for an apology.


i bet you would


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2014)

I thought we had a separate "Joan Rivers is a Cunt" thread to avoid this on the RIP thread?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2014)

8den said:


> I thought we had a separate "Joan Rivers is a Cunt" thread to avoid this on the RIP thread?


not wanting to do anything with a cross-thread beef i thought it better to keep differences with points raised on this thread on this thread.


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2014)

For example I love Bill Hicks. But he was conspiracy nutjob. He was wrong about Waco and the Branch Davidions, and wrong about JFK. In some small insignificant way I'm glad he didn't witness 9/11 I'd hate to have seen his routine on that.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 6, 2014)

8den said:


> I thought we had a separate "Joan Rivers is a Cunt" thread to avoid this on the RIP thread?



Do we really need to spare her sensibilities.... She sounds like a Nazi, and that´s not a term I use lightly.


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh look a Pickman's & Dwyer double team. Do I win a prize?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 6, 2014)

spliff said:


> On reflection the "They started it" bit could be seen as funny.


Except that she means it. There is no irony intended.


----------



## spliff (Sep 6, 2014)

I know  And a lot of Americans think the same


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 6, 2014)

spliff said:


> I know  And a lot of Americans think the same



because our media is _so incredibly biased _on this issue. it's really hard to find much balance on it.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 6, 2014)

discokermit said:


> i don't even do it for money. just for fun.


I know, who'd have thought there was a career to be had in it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2014)

Are people really still calling her a _comedienne_? FFS!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> In fact, why are you bothering arguing about it at all? Or anything. It's all just opinions, and all equally valid. Let's go to the pub.


The two people who have liked this post in doing so have proved themselves to be barnstorming eejits.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Are people really still calling her a _comedienne_? FFS!



Do you seriously get the hump about that shit?

Waitress: waiter

Actress: actor

Sort: geezer

Woodcraft Folk: Nigel's    ............... (I think we did call them that!)			  

You've really got to _try_ to take offence over this bollox


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

No offence taken. It's just so weirdly old fashioned


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 7, 2014)

I count quite a few of the the female posters here as personal mates, irl, and I do say "love", "darling", "babe", and occasionally if I'm out with Stella "bird", or "tart". 

I'm generally referred to by them as "geez", "dude", or to my good friends, as we know, "cunty".

Is this really something that we should be getting our _collective underwear_ in a twist over?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

Making a comment about a weird old fashioned word is hardly getting knickers twisted. You on the other hand seem to be working yourself into a right old lather. Go ahead if it makes you feel better.


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2014)

It's just a bit weird and anachronistic, like calling black people 'coloureds' or something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

Aviatrix and fellatrix are my favourite anachronistic chauvinist words.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Making a comment about a weird old fashioned word is hardly getting knickers twisted. You on the other hand seem to be working yourself into a right old lather. Go ahead if it makes you feel better.



No, fella, you've got me wrong. Loads of folk that I respect, that know you. think you're pukka. So I'm not trying to have a dig. Just think you're a bit of a hippy, lefty. I used to get done at my school regularly (twice a week I reckon) for 3 years for being a paki (or a "coon" as it was back then)

*David Foote, Alan Henly, Peter Henly, David Rose.
*
*Those *boys made my life fucking hell

I played county Berkshire, B and h)  cricket with Alan Henly (the guy that got gangs to meet me off the train after school) in our 20s (this would've been 90-96). I had a great pair at David Gower (one short that hit him back shoulder (he ducked under instead of rocking back) and one yorker to do him. 

Sorry fol;ks, a bit spooled .. holiday

cunyts 

wannkers


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Are people really still calling her a _comedienne_? FFS!




who is calling her that?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2014)

killer b said:


> It's just a bit weird and anachronistic, like calling black people 'coloureds' or something.



Yeah, my Mum still uses the term 'coloured' and it always feels weird.

 (She's 'coloured')


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Not sure what happened to this thread.....but great interview here
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...-joan-rivers-returns-to-the-tonight-show.html


----------



## xenon (Sep 7, 2014)

Meh?

She wasn't Funny come on


----------



## xenon (Sep 7, 2014)

Opinions. Woo


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Not sure what happened to this thread...



What happened is that people have limits.  I loved Joan Rivers and Jackie Mason growing up, but what drew me to them was their humanity, their sensitivity to the frailty of the ridiculous human condition and their empathy for it.

In their later comments it was clear that something it them had shut down and the warmth had gone.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2014)

xenon said:


> She wasn't Funny come on



She was incredibly funny when she was on form.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

8ball said:


> What happened is that people have limits.  I loved Joan Rivers and Jackie Mason growing up, but what drew me to them was their humanity, their sensitivity to the frailty of the ridiculous human condition and their empathy for it.
> 
> In their later comments it was clear that something it them had shut down and the warmth had gone.



well, when i watch her, i see someone kind of sad and vulnerable, ASWELL as being a comedienne. I'm a big old softie, but her sadness really touches me. Dont know why, i guess its something to do with clowns being sad, yet putting on a happy face. I feel very defensive of those who are brave enough to do so.


----------



## xenon (Sep 7, 2014)

8ball said:


> She was incredibly funny when she was on form.


No well not to me. I liked Jackie Mason. Much as your post above described. Joan Rivers was just snarking at things I didn't already given not a shit about. Already. and that is when she was decent.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> well, when i watch her, i see someone kind of sad and vulnerable, ASWELL as being a comedienne. I'm a big old softie, but her sadness really touches me. Dont know why, i guess its something to do with clowns being sad, yet putting on a happy face. I feel very defensive of those who are brave enough to do so.



I understand that, and we all have the part of our character that wants to mend every bird with a broken wing and the part that wants to watch the world burn, but we all choose what we keep to ourselves, what we show to the world and what we actually act on.	She chose to speak about Gazan children shelled to death as those in the low IQ bracket who deserved to die and I can't forgive her for that, whatever it says about me.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

8ball said:


> I understand that, and we all have the part of our character that wants to mend every bird with a broken wing and the part that wants to watch the world burn, but we all choose what we keep to ourselves, what we show to the world and what we actually act on.	She chose to speak about Gazan children shelled to death as those in the low IQ bracket who deserved to die and I can't forgive her for that, whatever it says about me.



Yeh, i didnt see it, and i bet she was bitchass wrong....i hate that so much about otherwise good people. Upsetting.


----------



## xenon (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Yeh, i didnt see it, and i bet she was bitchass wrong....i hate that so much about otherwise good people. Upsetting.


You do realise this is why people have been having a go at you. Because you haven't seen the comments you have been defending


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 7, 2014)

Let's crucify her ...the murdering twenty four faced bitch!


Oops..

Too late...

She's gone.....


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

xenon said:


> You do realise this is the way people live have been having a go at you. Because you haven't seen the comments have been defending



yeh, i think so. But my main point has been not to judge her solely on the basis of her misguided comments, have a look instead at her whole life and career.


----------



## xenon (Sep 7, 2014)

You are infatuated with this idea of the noble artist romanticist bullshit. In my opinion of course.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

xenon said:


> You are infatuated with this idea of the noble artist romanticist bullshit. In my opinion of course.



i am indeed.


----------



## xenon (Sep 7, 2014)

Joan Rivers, her comments. Why the fuss. Etc.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> i am indeed.



Props for admitting that.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2014)

xenon said:


> To be honest I'm a bit confused why is school such a kerfuffle.



I used to think the same.  Now I think it about work.  It's a conundrum.

And a kerfuffle, obv.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 7, 2014)

xenon said:


> To be honest I'm a bit confused why is caused such a kerfuffle. Is not like to be honest I am bit confused that her comments that have caused such a kerfuffle. It's not like she was important or anything. I just hate hero worship. It's one of those things. A personality flaw in me I suppose.



I think "a bit" is generous. ..


----------



## xenon (Sep 7, 2014)

8ball said:


> I used to think the same.  Now I think it about work.  It's a conundrum.
> 
> And a kerfuffle, obv.[/QUOT I am not that drunk honest.


----------



## xenon (Sep 7, 2014)

Don't make me switch my computer on. Then make me have to type this shit. Fucking urban. Don't use it with your phone.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 7, 2014)

xenon said:


> Don't make me switch my computer on. Then make me have to type this shit. Fucking urban. Don't use it with your phone.



I only use it on my phone...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> who is calling her that?


People on this thread


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> People on this thread


next you'll be having a pop at people using the word 'actress'


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2014)

my sister in law is an actor, and while she wouldn't have a pop, shed certainly correct you.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> next you'll be having a pop at people using the word 'actress'


Does this meant we have to start calling Spymaster Cuntess?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Does this meant we have to start calling Spymaster Cuntess?


start?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

killer b said:


> my sister in law is an actor, and while she wouldn't have a pop, shed certainly correct you.


yes. but i hope she'd give me a chance to put the word in context first before having a pop so she wouldn't end up looking stupid. for example, she'd look a bit daft if i said 'no one uses the word actress for female actors any more' and then she jumped in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Yeh, i didnt see it, and i bet she was bitchass wrong....i hate that so much about otherwise good people. Upsetting.


so pls in future relieve ignorance before defending dead bigot.


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2014)

oh no, you tricked me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

killer b said:


> oh no, you tricked me.


like taking candy from a sleeping baby


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> like taking candy from a sleeping baby



Or plastic from joan rivers dead face.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> so pls in future relieve ignorance before defending dead bigot.



excuse me?


----------



## 8den (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> like taking candy from a sleeping baby



You really do enjoy being an obnoxious pedant don't you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> excuse me?


you've admitted you hadn't seen the comments about palestinians. but this after going on about how she'd said sorry for this. perhaps if you'd taken the trouble to investigate the first time this was raised on urban some time ago we wouldn't have gone through this rigmarole. so next time some old bigot dies and people aren't as respectful as you'd like them to be maybe you'll spend some time looking into the matter rather than posting in ignorance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

8den said:


> You really do enjoy being an obnoxious pedant don't you?




you don't know if i'm enjoying myself so rather than presuming i do, your question should have been phrased 'do you enjoy ...'.


----------



## 8den (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't know if i'm enjoying myself so rather than presuming i do, your question should have been phrased 'do you enjoy ...'.



I rest my case.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

8den said:


> I rest my case.


good. perhaps we can move on now.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

_Pickman's model - the great commentator on modern times._


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> _Pickman's model - the great commentator on modern times._


you never did answer my questions in #335:


Pickman's model said:


> when was that then? when was this period when only joan rivers dared puncture the egos of ridiculous, precious celebs?
> 
> or did you just make it up?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you never did answer my questions in #335:



_and you are sitting there, pen and paper in hand, monitoring each posters movements, furiously._


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> _and you are sitting there, pen and paper in hand, monitoring each posters movements, furiously._


why do you bother posting anything about joan rivers when what you do post doesn't stand up to the slightest examination?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> why do you bother posting anything about joan rivers when what you do post doesn't stand up to the slightest examination?



Pickman - do yourself a favour and log off once in a while. You spend too much time on here, and annoy many people.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Pickman - do yourself a favour and log off once in a while. You spend too much time on here, and annoy many people.


1) what do you think you ignorant defence of jr on this thread has done?
2) your silence on when jr was some lone figure bravely puncturing celebs' egos suggests an admission it was an invention.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 1) what do you think you ignorant defence of jr on this thread has done?
> 2) your silence on when jr was some lone figure bravely puncturing celebs' egos suggests an admission it was an invention.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> _Pickman's model - the great commentator on modern times._



Let's start a fund to send Picky to the middle east and have him work his pedantic commentary on everyone over there 

It could be historical. .....
If not hysterical


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2014)

are the people in the middle east less tolerant of pedantry?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 7, 2014)

killer b said:


> are the people in the middle east less tolerant of pedantry?



You have me there...
They may appreciate the putting to rights....you just never know....he might go down like a bomb.


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2014)

those savage arabs eh? He wouldn't last half an hour.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 7, 2014)

killer b said:


> those savage arabs eh? He wouldn't last half an hour.



Who mentioned anything about arabs?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Pickman - do yourself a favour and log off once in a while. You spend too much time on here, and annoy many people.


Not as many as you do.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Not as many as you do.



I disagree, and I guess that's a matter of opinion, but I ask you this: is Pickman's ever funny? amusing? nice? does Pickman's ever do Starjumps? is Pickman's ever whimsical? interesting? full of humanity?...the list goes on and on. 

I love me some Cheesypoof! And I know many others do too.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I disagree, and I guess that's a matter of opinion, but I ask you this: is Pickman's ever funny? amusing? nice? does Pickman's ever do Starjumps? is Pickman's ever whimsical? interesting? full of humanity?...the list goes on and on.
> 
> I love me some Cheesypoof! And I know many others do too.



Pickman's doing starjumps? 
I was referring to this thread where I believe Pickman's is right and Cheesypoof is overwhelmingly wrong. I really believe that Cheesypoof has annoyed far more people on this thread than Pickman's has.
Starjumps or not


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Pickman's doing starjumps?
> I was referring to this thread where I believe Pickman's is right and Cheesypoof is overwhelmingly wrong. I really believe that Cheesypoof has annoyed far more people on this thread than Pickman's has.
> Starjumps or not



that's not what it sounded like, it sounded like an "in general" question

In any case, Pickman's is being far more annoying here, imo. at least Cheesy actually cares about the topic and is not just being a dick.


----------



## Geri (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> that's not what it sounded like, it sounded like an "in general" question
> 
> In any case, Pickman's is being far more annoying here, imo. at least Cheesy actually cares about the topic and is not just being a dick.


 
What topic does she care about? Joan Rivers or the cause of the Palestinians? Because the latter is far more important IMO.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> that's not what it sounded like, it sounded like an "in general" question
> 
> In any case, Pickman's is being far more annoying here, imo. at least Cheesy actually cares about the topic and is not just being a dick.



She doesn't care enough about the topic to take the time to read the comments by JR that have genuinely upset so many people on here. For myself, I didn't like her, I didn't hate her either. I just thought she was a cunt. I think that most people who remember her run in with Darcus Howe and those who have read her most recent outpourings on Gaza would also think she was a cunt.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 7, 2014)

Geri said:


> What topic does she care about? Joan Rivers or the cause of the Palestinians? Because the latter is far more important IMO.



of course the Palestinian issue is more important, but the woman's fucking dead! who knows if she was going senile or wtf was going on with her? and while you may want to blame this all on Cheesypoof, I don't see any other media stopping from remembering her and celebrating her life and the good things about her because of her nasty comments either. 

In any case, people concerned about the Palestinians so much, do you really think arguing about it w/ Cheesypoof on the internet is going to do anything? Correct me if I'm wrong, but it would seem that there might be far better ways to use your time towards that cause at this very moment!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> She doesn't care enough about the topic to take the time to read the comments by JR that have genuinely upset so many people on here. For myself, I didn't like her, I didn't hate her either. I just thought she was a cunt. I think that most people who remember her run in with Darcus Howe and those who have read her most recent outpourings on Gaza would also think she was a cunt.



see above post: also, what good does it really do any of us to be made to see that someone we admire is a cunt? is this a noble thing any of you are doing? to force someone's illusions to be shattered? again, is this really helping the Palestinians in any way?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> see above post: also, what good does it really do any of us to be made to see that someone we admire is a cunt? is this a noble thing any of you are doing? to force someone's illusions to be shattered? again, is this really helping the Palestinians in any way?


What? If someone admires a person like Joan Rivers you don't think I should attempt to shatter their illusions? 
I think it's my duty to shatter their illusions.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

And every time some cunt is put down for their racist opinions, it helps. It really does


----------



## Geri (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> In any case, people concerned about the Palestinians so much, do you really think arguing about it w/ Cheesypoof on the internet is going to do anything? Correct me if I'm wrong, but it would seem that there might be far better ways to use your time towards that cause at this very moment!


 
Thanks for that. Must have imagined the demos I've been on and the money I've given.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


>


simple question: when was jr the brave lone soul who dared puncture the ego of celebs as you claimed above?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> And every time some cunt is put down for their racist opinions, it helps. It really does



I think Joan Rivers died of a heart attack. ......
But you may well be right....they could well have put her down..


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 7, 2014)

Geri said:


> Thanks for that. Must have imagined the demos I've been on and the money I've given.



um, I never said that anything else you may have done wasn't helpful. But even as far as arguing w/ people on the internet...there are so many people, especially those in the US who I think it would be more helpful to argue with.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> What? If someone admires a person like Joan Rivers you don't think I should attempt to shatter their illusions?
> I think it's my duty to shatter their illusions.



why? if they're dead, why does it even matter?


----------



## Geri (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> um, I never said that anything else you may have done wasn't helpful. But even as far as arguing w/ people on the internet...there are so many people, especially those in the US who I think it would be more helpful to argue with.


 
You said there were better things that people could be doing. My point is that it is not an either/or situation. I can find time to go on demos and protets *and* argue with people on the internet in my spare time.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> why? if they're dead, why does it even matter?


It matters because there is still video footage online of her spouting her bile. By the same token you could also say "what does what Hitler did matter. He's dead?"


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> It matters because there is still video footage online of her spouting her bile. By the same token you could also say "what does what Hitler did matter. He's dead?"



yes, comparing Joan Rivers to Hitler is very logical and appropriate.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 7, 2014)

Quite simple - allowing people like cheesy to bury Rivers vile racism under ill-informed hero worship only helps to normalise such opinions and the public expression of them. That's why forcing her and others to an understanding of what they're doing, of what game they are playing (possibly unwittingly) and what the potential damaging consequences for others are is worth a little effort. And that is all it takes. Probably less than Miss Caphat has spent on this thread failing to get herself across.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 7, 2014)

Geri said:


> You said there were better things that people could be doing. My point is that it is not an either/or situation. I can find time to go on demos and protets *and* argue with people on the internet in my spare time.



as I just said, I think there are people you could argue with on the internet on this where your time would be better spent


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> see above post: also, what good does it really do any of us to be made to see that someone we admire is a cunt? is this a noble thing any of you are doing? to force someone's illusions to be shattered? again, is this really helping the Palestinians in any way?


right. so people who admire eg thatcher, pol pot, galtieri, etc shouldn't be put right.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> as I just said, I think there are people you could argue with on the internet on this where your time would be better spent


this afternoon i went to see the tall ships on the thames and had a decent wandr round greenwich. you seem to have wasted an afternoon irritating people.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> It matters because there is still video footage online of her spouting her bile. By the same token you could also say "what does what Hitler did matter. He's dead?"




There's a big difference between joan rivers and hitler ...actually there are 6M dead ones.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> yes, comparing Joan Rivers to Hitler is very logical and appropriate.


what was that you were saying about once people are dead they don't matter?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> There's a big difference between joan rivers and hitler ...actually there are 6M dead ones.


You missed my point there chuck.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> There's a big difference between joan rivers and hitler ...actually there are 6M dead ones.


fyi: death toll in europe in ww2 nearer 30m than 6m.


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2014)

16 pages before Godwin - impressive considering the subject matter.


----------



## xenon (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I disagree, and I guess that's a matter of opinion, but I ask you this: is Pickman's ever funny? amusing? nice? does Pickman's ever do Starjumps? is Pickman's ever whimsical? interesting? full of humanity?...the list goes on and on.
> 
> I love me some Cheesypoof! And I know many others do too.



Allbeit both can be annoying at times, in different ways, I like them.
(star jumps = shit)

There's nothing wrong with trying to get someone to clarify the basis of their argument and evidence their ascertions. Which is what's been going on here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I disagree, and I guess that's a matter of opinion, but I ask you this: is Pickman's ever funny? amusing? nice? does Pickman's ever do Starjumps? is Pickman's ever whimsical? interesting? full of humanity?...the list goes on and on.
> 
> I love me some Cheesypoof! And I know many others do too.


the answer to each of your questions is 'yes'
apart from the star jumps one


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the answer to each of your questions is 'yes'
> apart from the star jumps one




If you're not going to do star jumps  then just fuck right off....


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> If you're not going to do star jumps  then just fuck right off....


let's see a picture of you doing a star jump


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> let's see a picture of you doing a star jump



Not so easy with one leg..


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Not so easy with one leg..


yeh. but i know you like a challenge.


----------



## maomao (Sep 7, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Not so easy with one leg..


But you'd be perfect for doing the Y in YMCA


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 7, 2014)

Her funeral is on Sky News - subtitle ticker says "funeral attended by famous celebrities such as Whoopi Goldberg"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Her funeral is on Sky News - subtitle ticker says "funeral attended by famous celebrities such as Whoopi Goldberg"


i suppose famous as opposed to infamous


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I disagree, and I guess that's a matter of opinion, but I ask you this: is Pickman's ever funny? amusing? nice? does Pickman's ever do Starjumps? is Pickman's ever whimsical? interesting? full of humanity?...the list goes on and on.
> 
> I love me some Cheesypoof! And I know many others do too.



Thanks!! Love you too!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> _Pickman's model - the great commentator on modern times._


perhaps next time someone you admire dies you might not say things about them which you can't substantiate. as it is, your defence of joan rivers is in tatters - she didn't apologise: contrary to what you repeatedly said. and you've not been able to substantiate other claims - you've persistently refused to give any support to your assertion that she was a countercultural figure or that she punctured ridiculous celebs' egos "when NO ONE else dared to" - when that was is something you've refused to say. and it's not like she was a great pioneer, unlike people such as phyllis diller. so unless you've something you'd like to share to support your posts about rivers' uniqueness and achievements, maybe an admission you were mistaken would be in order.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps next time someone you admire dies you might not say things about them which you can't substantiate. as it is, your defence of joan rivers is in tatters - she didn't apologise: contrary to what you repeatedly said. and you've not been able to substantiate other claims - you've persistently refused to give any support to your assertion that she was a countercultural figure or that she punctured ridiculous celebs' egos "when NO ONE else dared to" - when that was is something you've refused to say. and it's not like she was a great pioneer, unlike people such as phyllis diller. so unless you've something you'd like to share to support your posts about rivers' uniqueness and achievements, maybe an admission you were mistaken would be in order.



Pure, unalloyed, umitigated garbage, rubbish and complete and utter useless trash.


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> Pure, unalloyed, umitigated garbage, rubbish and complete and utter useless trash.


Aw, c'mon. JR was edgy in the early 90s, and it's been a gentle downhill stroll into mainstream since then. And the Palestinian shit she pulled a couple of weeks back was unalloyed back-foot cuntishness.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 7, 2014)

cesare said:


> Aw, c'mon. JR was edgy in the early 90s, and it's been a gentle downhill stroll into mainstream since then. And the Palestinian shit she pulled a couple of weeks back was unalloyed back-foot cuntishness.



I know.  I just could *not* take any more Pickman´s at this early hour.  It´s 11am here and my stomach is queasy from the _cerveza.  _I snapped.  Sorry.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> Do we really need to spare her sensibilities.... She sounds like a Nazi, and that´s not a term I use lightly.





phildwyer said:


> Pure, unalloyed, umitigated garbage, rubbish and complete and utter useless trash.


Which is it then?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Pickman's model.


Why the facepalm?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Why the facepalm?



Because I have already explained why I liked Joan Rivers. I'll repost it if you like.


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> I know.  I just could *not* take any more Pickman´s at this early hour.  It´s 11am here and my stomach is queasy from the _cerveza.  _I snapped.  Sorry.



The day you and Pickman's get on, is the day I entertain the concept of God.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Which is it then?



Hmmm... it´s a toughie for sure.  I think she probably started off alright but then went a bit Nazi once she started on the crack.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 7, 2014)

cesare said:


> The day you and Pickman's get on, is the day I entertain the concept of God.



Two different people have told me I´d like him irl.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

cesare said:


> The day you and Pickman's get on, is the day I entertain the concept of God.



He's alright, harmless.


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> Two different people have told me I´d like him irl.


I think you have met him irl already. When I met you irl.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 7, 2014)

cesare said:


> I think you have met him irl already. When I met you irl.



No, he crept away before I arrived.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Because I have already explained why I liked Joan Rivers. I'll repost it if you like.


No thanks


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> No, he crept away before I arrived.



I think he was talking to Charlie Mowbray when we were talking to you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Because I have already explained why I liked Joan Rivers. I'll repost it if you like.


yes. but you made some specific claims about her. do you deliberately lard your posts with lies?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 7, 2014)

cesare said:


> I think he was talking to Charlie Mowbray when we were talking to you.



Right.  He´s probably alright tbf, I can´t even remember why I´m not supposed to like him now.


----------



## rorymac (Sep 7, 2014)

Because he went to Eton


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> I know.  I just could *not* take any more Pickman´s at this early hour.  It´s 11am here and my stomach is queasy from the _cerveza.  _I snapped.  Sorry.


wine's better on the stomach early in the day, if you're on the lash


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's Model is weird, he seems to operate with some rigid system of rules, regulations and barometers like a really instituionalised person of the civil service. Real carrot and stick type of nonsense, which probably comes from fear of having instincts, feelings and 'vibes' about stuff.  I feel sorry for folks like that.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 7, 2014)

rorymac said:


> Because he went to Eton



Cheers Rory, I knew there was something.  Bastard that he is.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Pickman's Model is weird, he seems to operate with some rigid system of rules, regulations and barometers like a really instituionalised person of the civil service. Real carrot and stick type of nonsense, which probably comes from fear of having instincts, feelings and 'vibes' about stuff.  I feel sorry for folks like that.


Unsurprisingly I disagree with you. I know nowt about him except that he's clever and at times very cutting. I do think that he's consistent though and can always back up any statement he makes. Unlike you.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> he's clever


'clever'  giving my age away


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Pickman's Model is weird, he seems to operate with some rigid system of rules, regulations and barometers like a really instituionalised person of the civil service.



Yes indeed.  I believe that stems from an unfortunate incident while he served as Duty Prefect for Beagling during Michaelmas Term and caught a thrashing from Old Frothy after miscalculating his Quim of Netherstocking.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Pickman's Model is weird, he seems to operate with some rigid system of rules, regulations and barometers like a really instituionalised person of the civil service. Real carrot and stick type of nonsense, which probably comes from fear of having instincts, feelings and 'vibes' about stuff.  I feel sorry for folks like that.


it's really rather peculiar how you refuse to answer any questions about your posts and instead make proclamations about people's mental states. it seems to me you like these little digs, thinking them clever. they're not. might be interesting if they contained any real insights instead of being insults.


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> Yes indeed.  I believe that stems from an unfortunate incident while he served as Duty Prefect for Beagling during Michaelmas Term and caught a thrashing from Old Frothy after miscalculating his Quim of Netherstocking.


You could ghost-write for JK Rowling


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's really rather peculiar how you refuse to answer any questions about your posts and instead make proclamations about people's mental states. it seems to me you like these little digs, thinking them clever. they're not. might be interesting if they contained any real insights instead of being insults.



Not only are you intolerant and rude to people, but your own 'prescriptive' view on the world simply doesnt apply to others. We dont see life like you, or bow down to your demands. Empiricism doesnt apply to feelings. And i would appreciate if you actually read my opinions on Joan Rivers, rather than 'demand' examples of her loathing of celebs, etc. She had a vibe. I think she had a reality show too that was dedicated to tearing down celebs, but i dont watch TV, i've never seen it. I have read her quotes though about celebrities and they are truthful, occasionally cruel and unmerciful - something badly needed in todays greed and vanity driven, celeb society - her words are top draw. I dont need loads of 'evidence' and empiricism to form a view, because i base it on my instincts. Dont you sometimes get a vibe from someone, and go with your instinct?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Not only are you intolerant and rude to people, but your own 'prescriptive' view on the world simply doesnt apply to others. We dont see life like you, or bow down to your demands. Empiricism doesnt apply to feelings. And i would appreciate if you actually read my opinions on Joan Rivers, rather than 'demand' examples of her loathing of celebs, etc. She had a vibe. I think she had a reality show too that was dedicated to tearing down celebs, but i dont watch TV, i've never seen it. I have read her quotes though about celebrities and they are truthful, occasionally cruel and unmerciful - something badly needed in todays greed and vanity driven, celeb society - her words are top draw. I dont need loads of 'evidence' and empiricism to form a view, because i base it on my instincts. Dont you sometimes get a vibe from someone, and go with your instinct?


What is top draw?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> What is top draw?


Fuck me, you're as bad as Pickman's


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> What is top draw?


eta. forget it. You're mad. I don't care what you think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Not only are you intolerant and rude to people, but your own 'prescriptive' view on the world simply doesnt apply to others. We dont see life like you, or bow down to your demands. Empiricism doesnt apply to feelings. And i would appreciate if you actually read my opinions on Joan Rivers, rather than 'demand' examples of her loathing of celebs, etc. She had a vibe. I think she had a reality show too that was dedicated to tearing down celebs, but i dont watch TV, i've never seen it. I have read her quotes though about celebrities and they are truthful, occasionally cruel and unmerciful - something badly needed in todays greed and vanity driven, celeb society - her words are top draw. I dont need loads of 'evidence' and empiricism to form a view, because i base it on my instincts. Dont you sometimes get a vibe from someone, and go with your instinct?


i can readily tell the difference between someone expressing their feelings and expressing a fact. for example, the first is nebulous. it might be 'i think tony adams is the best arsenal player'. the second might be 'tony adams is the best arsenal player'. the first is 'i liked the way joan rivers punctured celebs' ridiculous egos', the second is 'i liked the way joan rivers punctured celebs' ridiculous egos when NO ONE else dared to'. do you see the difference yourself?

i haven't asked you to substantiate your feelings, i have asked when "NO ONE else dared to".


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Fuck me, you're as bad as Pickman's


That's better than being barking


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> That's better than being barking


I like being barking


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I like being barking


I didn't mean you


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> What is top draw?



means 'good quality.'


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> means 'good quality.'


I think you will find that it doesn't.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i can readily tell the difference between someone expressing their feelings and expressing a fact. for example, the first is nebulous. it might be 'i think tony adams is the best arsenal player'. the second might be 'tony adams is the best arsenal player'. the first is 'i liked the way joan rivers punctured celebs' ridiculous egos', the second is 'i liked the way joan rivers punctured celebs' ridiculous egos when NO ONE else dared to'. do you see the difference yourself?
> 
> i haven't asked you to substantiate your feelings, i have asked when "NO ONE else dared to".



i cannot communicate with you. If you want to feel you have 'won' the thread, thats fine with me.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I think you will find that it doesn't.



you can do one and all.


----------



## rorymac (Sep 7, 2014)

Hang on .. there was meant to be a quote
Anyway lol at Dwyer's   'quim of netherstocking'


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> you can do one and all.


Result


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> i cannot communicate with you. If you want to feel you have 'won' the thread, thats fine with me.


you seem to think there are winners and losers on threads. i don't. i'm disappointed you don't believe in knowing what you"re defending - or, rather, defending things you don't know anything about.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Result



what does 'top draw' mean, according to the world of Shirl?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Result


pleased to be in good company


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> what does 'top draw' mean, according to the world of Shirl?


It means nothing. Top drawer means quality.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you seem to think there are winners and losers on threads. i don't. i'm disappointed you don't believe in knowing what you"re defending - or, rather, defending things you don't know anything about.



Pickman - you dont seem to read peoples posts. I explained my views on Joan Rivers earlier in the thread. Maybe you missed that?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> It means nothing. Top drawer means quality.



yes, and i said thats what it means. If you want to be a bitch for the sake of it, go ahead....no need for it however


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Pickman - you dont seem to read peoples posts. I explained my views on Joan Rivers earlier in the thread. Maybe you missed that?


that's what my questions were in response to, your posts.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> that's what my questions were in response to, your posts.



I've answered them. Sometimes you just have a feeling about someone. That is my answer to your demands for prescriptive links and evidential 'proof' of how the woman was. So pathetic too that you choose to villify someone you clearly know nothing about.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I've answered them. Sometimes you just have a feeling about someone. That is my answer to your demands for prescriptive links and evidential 'proof' of how the woman was. So pathetic too that you choose to villify someone you clearly know nothing about.


you haven't answered them. you have responded to them with answers which bore no relation to the questions, where you have responded st all. and you still haven't said when she was the lone bold voice puncturing celebs' egos


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

You can prove anything with facts


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You can prove anything with facts



Like your remark about Jeffrey Dahmer earlier . What _was_ the relevance of that by the way??


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Laters.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Like your remark about Jeffrey Dahmer earlier . What _was_ the relevance of that by the way??


You defended comments you hadn't even heard by saying that at least she was honest and true to herself or some such empty guff. I was merely pointing out your nonsense by using a ridiculous example.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You can prove anything with facts


it's nice when you make a claim to have a fact or two to back it up


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You defended comments you hadn't even heard by saying that at least she was honest and true to herself or some such empty guff. I was merely pointing out your nonsense by using a ridiculous example.



yeh yeh....it was a really dumb analogy. I think you got ahead of yourself there...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's nice when you make a claim to have a fact or two to back it up



what is the point of your posts on this thread? You villify JR, yet know nothing about her....neither do you understand vibes and feelings, instincts. Your own narrowminded view and demands for others to see how you do (thank God we all dont) is why you piss people off...


----------



## Wilf (Sep 7, 2014)

Joan Rivers - Urban75's Great Divide. 

But what will happen on here when Peter Kay meets his maker?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 7, 2014)

Yay rory  

that is all


----------



## weltweit (Sep 7, 2014)

I find myself liking most those comedians who can make me laugh with jokes that are not at someone else's expense, but that said Joan Rivers did make me laugh and I think her targets were fair game, however if I was to compare her to someone like Dame Edna I prefer dame Edna because of the lack of scapegoats.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 7, 2014)

There was an Englishman, an Irishman and a ... fuck, where's that Scotsman gone?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> what is the point of your posts on this thread? You villify JR, yet know nothing about her....neither do you understand vibes and feelings, instincts. Your own narrowminded view and demands for others to see how you do (thank God we all dont) is why you piss people off...


one thing i've always loved about urban is the way we enlighten each other, freely sharing knowledge when asked, whether benefits advice or information about yhe life of an american entertainer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2014)

with that in mind Cheesypoof when was jr the lone brave voice puncturing the egos of ridiculous celebs?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheesy if you're still there just ignore Picky. I think he's broken.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 7, 2014)

Wilf said:


> She pretty much offered the Bernard Manning defence (it's just a joke, I talk trash about everybody...).  *With a quick google I've found her calling Michelle Obama 'Blackie O' *and referring to Justin Bieber pretending he's a 'big black thug' - along with her Palestinian stuff.



TBF that's pretty funny. Mind you, I was never really a fan of Rivers - I prefer my racist comedians to hail from this side of the pond. Which is, at least, in keeping with my own racism.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> wine's better on the stomach early in the day, if you're on the lash



Thanks for the tip Pickers, but it´s too late now.  Had a bit of a weird one last night though, I got mugged by the _policia _again.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 8, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> TBF that's pretty funny. Mind you, I was never really a fan of Rivers - I prefer my racist comedians to hail from this side of the pond. Which is, at least, in keeping with my own racism.


You've summoned up a mental image of Joan Rivers in Bernard Manning's vest and undercrackers.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, hell-oh.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 8, 2014)

Wilf said:


> You've summoned up a mental image of Joan Rivers in Bernard Manning's vest and undercrackers.


My image is of frances lengel with plastic surgery gone wrong.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 8, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> My image is of frances lengel with plastic surgery gone wrong.


I'm toggling between the two, and getting a faint stirring.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 8, 2014)

pervert!


----------



## Wilf (Sep 8, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> pervert!


At least when my nut doctor asks me what's been happening this week, I'll have something better than 'anxiety' to report.


----------



## gabi (Sep 8, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I disagree, and I guess that's a matter of opinion, but I ask you this: is Pickman's ever funny? amusing? nice? does Pickman's ever do Starjumps? is Pickman's ever whimsical? interesting? full of humanity?...the list goes on and on.
> 
> I love me some Cheesypoof! And I know many others do too.



Pickmans is one of those weird creatures on urban who I doubt anyone has ever met, and would never want to. Non-descript. The most interesting thing about him is his username.

Cheesys wrong on this one, but at least she's a cool mutha.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 8, 2014)

The thing is ... she made people laugh for over 5 decades. She broke into the male dominated culture of stand up comedians way back in the ... and survived ... her caustic sarcastic wit was different and new in the early 60's. She became a regular on the Carson show..which apparently was extremely difficult to do as a female stand up.

In the final three weeks of her life she clearly had a meltdown and yeah she crossed the line when asked about palestine. ..... but anyone who watched her and knew her style could see that she was not her usual self in that forced interview. And anyone who has watched her from her beginnings to then would see that she was not well.

So where does that leave her legacy? What do we know her as?
Some here would just condemn her as an absolute racist ... that's their opinion. I and others appreciated that she was a person who was much more than the interview she gave in last three weeks of her life. I cannot condense the entirity of one person's life into a stupid racist comment made 20 days before their death...because it was not the sum total of her or her life.

So let's go after murderers and those who repeatedly promote racist attitudes. Leave her to RIP


cesare said:


> Aw, c'mon. JR was edgy in the early 90s, and it's been a gentle downhill stroll into mainstream since then. And the Palestinian shit she pulled a couple of weeks back was unalloyed back-foot cuntishness.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 8, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> I've answered them. Sometimes you just have a feeling about someone. That is my answer to your demands for prescriptive links and evidential 'proof' of how the woman was. So pathetic too that you choose to villify someone you clearly know nothing about.



Just had a read of this Cheesy....
It sums her up well. 

http://m.independent.ie/irish-news/...s-pioneering-comedian-for-women-30567517.html


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 8, 2014)

At the risk of opening myself up to long-running boredom, why on earth do you imagine that her recent racist outbursts were the product of a breakdown rather than the result of long-held and thought through views? Isn't that bit dismissive of her and her intellectual capability? She had been for decades an unwavering and aggressive supporters of the Israeli state and all its actions. Was she in some sort of meltdown for the last 4 decades?  She attended and graduated from two private liberal arts colleges - she clearly wasn't stupid and i think it's a but cheeky to demand respect for her when you glibly dismiss her opinions and how she arrived at them as the result of a meltdown. That's pretty disrespectful.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 8, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> i think it's a *but cheeky*



Oooh...
Kiss my lil ' cheeky Irish ass.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Oooh...
> Kiss my lil ' cheeky Irish ass.


very appropriate from someone demanding decorum of others on this thread


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 8, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> very appropriate from someone demanding decorum of others on this thread



Lol....


----------

